# ITotalJustice's Nintendo Switch sigpatches GitHub has been removed due to DMCA takedown



## gnmmarechal (Jul 29, 2022)

Eh, not like it's gonna stop much


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2022)

If only there were other websites where such things could be distributed.


----------



## Tomato123 (Jul 29, 2022)

Well that sucks... Wonder if that will affect how the mods here handle sigpatches being posted in the Switch forum. If they target Github, no reason to suspect they won't try here.


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 29, 2022)

Iirc itotaljustice kinda started getting annoyed by the comm anyways..

But lots of stuff gets taken down recently.
Toei dcma'd some stuff on yt too.

Thankfully I had it backed up...
I hate this.



Tomato123 said:


> Well that sucks... Wonder if that will affect how the mods here handle sigpatches being posted in the Switch forum. If they target Github, no reason to suspect they won't try here.


Tbf, it is odd they didn't come knocking here first...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Controversial opinion on the law, but unless these patches contained Nintendo's own code, then it's not their place to DMCA them. Unfortunately, DMCA is a broken law that heavily favors dick bags like Nintendo. So yeah, hack your shit and pirate their games because Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jul 30, 2022)

Surprised it took this long.  Good thiung we have many that can re-create them.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 30, 2022)

Well crap. Well, wake me up when someone reuploads the patches and continues 'em.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 30, 2022)

Hopefully this gets reinstated, this is quite silly.


----------



## swabbo (Jul 30, 2022)

bit late to start with the DMCA's isn't it?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jul 30, 2022)

swabbo said:


> bit late to start with the DMCA's isn't it?


right?  They but hurt that after the tx scandal clones are everywhere now.  They are gonna get the same outcome this time around.  I'm sure they don't like the fact that they can't touch the atmos creator (Even though they have tried).

DMC Aye Aye.


----------



## x65943 (Jul 30, 2022)

To play devil's advocate, depending on how you backed them up you could also use them to play legitimate backups


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 30, 2022)

it was a good run folks.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 30, 2022)

This is why more and more projects move to private discord servers.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jul 30, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> it was a good run folks.


We still running.  You mean that for Nintendo Oh yeah


----------



## raxadian (Jul 30, 2022)

Meanwhile Github is ignoring actual malware until someone points it out.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

raxadian said:


> Meanwhile Github is ignoring actual malware until someone points it out.


Sounds about right for a Microsoft-owned company. Ignore malware and bow to large companies.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 30, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> We still running.  You mean that for Nintendo Oh yeah



nah we are screwed, i doubt anyone would pick up the slack


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jul 30, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> nah we are screwed, i doubt anyone would pick up the slack


You don't know these are erwhere?  Many folks contribute and have the ability.  Now even more will come out since many don't like Nins tactics.  There's even tuts on how to make them.

Gimme 15.0 just so I can sigpatch you up baby


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> nah we are screwed, i doubt anyone would pick up the slack


This is a rather resilient community and projects have a history of being moved elsewhere when pressured by the Big N. There are still options like Gitlab and other sites to host the code on. There are also plenty of devs who don't want to see projects like these for their own reasons. This is just a setback but it definitely doesn't mean that there's no chance for the project to be revived in some form.


----------



## LGuilhas (Jul 30, 2022)

They can still be accessed using the wayback machine.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 30, 2022)

Jayro said:


> This is why more and more projects move to private discord servers.


and that is so freaking stupid since Discord log everything


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Jul 30, 2022)

Heads up but the source link is broken. Should be
https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2022/07/2022-07-28-nintendo-of-america.md

Instead of
https://github.com/github/dmca/blob...ter/2022/07/2022-07-28-nintendo-of-america.md


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

linuxares said:


> and that is so freaking stupid since Discord log everything


True but you could be a big brain and just store everything in a private server with only yourself and a backup account. It's not perfect but it's doubtful Nintendo will go through the trouble of DMCAing a server they have no access to and would require a warrant to access.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> True but you could be a big brain and just store everything in a private server with only yourself and a backup account. It's not perfect but it's doubtful Nintendo will go through the trouble of DMCAing a server they have no access to and would require a warrant to access.


Right, that's not how it works if Nintendo or any game company wants. The chats aren't encrypted. But Reddit will probably have the patches or we can make them ourselves if @mrdude package still work


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Right, that's not how it works if Nintendo or any game company wants. The chats aren't encrypted. But Reddit will probably have the patches or we can make them ourselves if @mrdude package still work


Oh yeah, Discord kind of sucks like that


----------



## Timbo303 (Jul 30, 2022)

Just a heads up this breaks aio updater so you might need to download sigpatches manually.

Edit: Also I'm pretty sure nintendo wasn't in any position to take down sigpatches but github are idiots and will listen to any company.


----------



## atypicalchaos (Jul 30, 2022)

Sigpatches are also needed for the hbl NSP, which is the reason I use them, so it's not explicitly for piracy, but is likely the reason they are being targeted


----------



## Danker301090 (Jul 30, 2022)

Well probably explains why the emusak team is going offline next month too.


----------



## Flame (Jul 30, 2022)

Goddamn it i just modded my switch today...

this kind of crap just follows me in life and internet.

how else is a man supposed to play his nes roms ?


----------



## linuxares (Jul 30, 2022)

Flame said:


> Goddamn it i just modded my switch today...
> 
> this kind of crap just follows me in life and internet.
> 
> how else is a man supposed to play his nes roms ?


on the NES Mini! Oh wait..


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 30, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> You don't know these are erwhere?  Many folks contribute and have the ability.  Now even more will come out since many don't like Nins tactics.  There's even tuts on how to make them.
> 
> Gimme 15.0 just so I can sigpatch you up baby


Hey, if 15.0 is already out then I'd gladly send you whatever files you need so long as you tell me how t' rip em. (been a while since I've actually updated, and my sig is just an old joke of being 1 version ahead of even Nintendo)


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jul 30, 2022)

Jayro said:


> This is why more and more projects move to private discord servers.


You own nothing on Discord. Discord can and has been known to also take down servers on similar veins.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Flame said:


> Goddamn it i just modded my switch today...
> 
> this kind of crap just follows me in life and internet.
> 
> how else is a man supposed to play his nes roms ?


Hear me out, make an alter, hear me out, have that alter hack shit, *HEAR ME OUT*, that way you stop breaking community projects


----------



## ezkitty (Jul 30, 2022)

How come Atmosphere isn't taken down? It enables the switch to running cfw. I know it doesn't contain illegal code but as I far as I see it, Nintendo is okay with CFW than some patches that allow piracy for the CFW


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jul 30, 2022)

esikitty said:


> How come Atmosphere isn't taken down? It enables the switch to running cfw. I know it doesn't contain illegal code but as I far as I see it, Nintendo is okay with CFW than some patches that allow piracy for the CFW


Nin looked into it and couldnt.  m is a bit of a lawyer himself :/


----------



## PacBunny (Jul 30, 2022)

Bunch of prejudice hypocrites promoting piracy.


----------



## Lumince (Jul 30, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> Bunch of prejudice hypocrites promoting piracy.


Are you mad at people for pirating games? LOL


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 30, 2022)

Nintendo is super protective about their Switch. Team Xecuters found that out the hard way.


----------



## anhminh (Jul 30, 2022)

Yup, this sound like a stability update is coming.


----------



## ezkitty (Jul 30, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> Bunch of prejudice hypocrites promoting piracy.


I think its only fair to pirate games. Not many can buy a $60 title. Many Nintendo games never go down in price or provide a demo to try out. Many pirates do piracy just to be a pirate and never buy anything but many pirates try to enjoy the experience first before buying the game. It's Nintendo's fault for not providing a refund system if you were to buy a bad game in the eshop


----------



## MrVtR (Jul 30, 2022)

Good Job Nintendo, but apparently they are a few years late.
They know we can just create another repository and other users keep the sigpatches being updated, right? Right?
Cuz, this sigpatch dmca is the most stupid and ineffective thing I ever heard


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> If only there were other websites where such things could be distributed.


have you seen reactions here to ROM site takedowns? you'd think there's only one place in the world to pirate a nintendo game, and they just singlehandedly burned it to the ground.


----------



## JaredYoshi (Jul 30, 2022)

anyways, they havent taken down this another repo: https://github.com/borntohonk/SigPatches/releases
it has a guide about how to make your own sigpatches
probably everyone downloaded it but, heres a backup in case it gets taken down


----------



## JaredYoshi (Jul 30, 2022)

Flame said:


> Goddamn it i just modded my switch today...
> 
> this kind of crap just follows me in life and internet.
> 
> how else is a man supposed to play his nes roms ?


there is more repos for downloading sigpatches, look for them


----------



## Darkspade (Jul 30, 2022)

when you have something removed for the Internet that does 100% nothing on its own is Per Corruption.. if you have Money you rule the World... Well at least US and Japan


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 30, 2022)

LGuilhas said:


> They can still be accessed using the wayback machine.


Good tip.

Here they are, latest zip from github, I just renamed it to be more informative.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Jul 30, 2022)

All the more reason to get a Steam Deck and just emulate the Switch. The Nintendo of today isn't the Nintendo we all grew up with.


----------



## Shae23 (Jul 30, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> All the more reason to get a Steam Deck and just emulate the Switch. The Nintendo of today isn't the Nintendo we all grew up with.


Lmao. This is the Nintendo we all grew up with. Essentially we walk into a man's home uninvited, fuck his wife, eat his food, wear his clothes, fuck his wife again and then leave. We do this every time, then turn around and moan when the man changes the locks.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 30, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> All the more reason to get a Steam Deck and just emulate the Switch. The Nintendo of today isn't the Nintendo we all grew up with.


It's naive of you believing that sigpatches are at greater risk than websites that share console keys.


----------



## T00nist8 (Jul 30, 2022)

Honestly, I’m not shocked by this but it is quite a delayed reaction of them actively going for switch homebrew. Anyway, I’m going to enjoy my backups and sigpatches will still be around and change with each switch update, and so on and so forth. This is not that big of a blow, and we shouldn’t be too worried.


----------



## MrVtR (Jul 30, 2022)

Shae23 said:


> Lmao. This is the Nintendo we all grew up with. Essentially we walk into a man's home uninvited, fuck his wife, eat his food, wear his clothes, fuck his wife again and then leave. We do this every time, then turn around and moan when the man changes the locks.


That was a little too specific, are you ok my bro? Lmao


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 30, 2022)

Cant Nintendo just mind their own buseness and make and sell games, cause that actually IS their buseness, and let people pirate and/or hack in piece and have fun with homebrew and stuff...
covid, war, inflation, shitty music.... i mean, can they just NOT be one more nuisance on top of it all? i guess not,
its Nitenazzi....


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 30, 2022)

Shae23 said:


> Lmao. This is the Nintendo we all grew up with. Essentially we walk into a man's home uninvited, fuck his wife, eat his food, wear his clothes, fuck his wife again and then leave. We do this every time, then turn around and moan when the man changes the locks.


thats a really bad compariosn, but i see your point, its just not the same.


----------



## aerglass (Jul 30, 2022)

im now thankful that i pirated some nintendo games, they cant stop me hahahah

i bet my life that there is gonna be a "stability update" soon


----------



## Lumince (Jul 30, 2022)

aerglass said:


> im now thankful that i pirated some nintendo games, they cant stop me hahahah
> 
> i bet my life that there is gonna be a "stability update" soon


Doubt it tbh
What are they gonna do? Make an atmosphere detector? lol


----------



## leon315 (Jul 30, 2022)

i recall that MEGA page with nintondo's all OFW is still up 3 years after 1st upload,, i'm sure people will find other ways to distribute future patches.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Shae23 (Jul 30, 2022)

MrVtR said:


> That was a little too specific, are you ok my bro? Lmao


Loooool, you gotta take it in stride bro.


----------



## UnderDev (Jul 30, 2022)

Truly a bruh moment:  https://sigmapatches.coomer.party


----------



## VashTS (Jul 30, 2022)

eventually someone will stand up to nintendo and they will stop all this madness.


----------



## CPG_ (Jul 30, 2022)

and now we wait


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

VashTS said:


> eventually someone will stand up to nintendo and they will stop all this madness.


Or just throw money at the courts like every big company does


----------



## tommasi (Jul 30, 2022)

The circle is getting smaller and smaller everyday.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 30, 2022)

Nintendo not suck massive throbbing cock challenge (Dante Must Die mode)


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> Bunch of prejudice hypocrites promoting piracy.


Nintendo literally gives us reasons to pirate their games. Want to find Nintendo games at an affordable price while supporting Nintendo? You can’t~ because their games rarely go on sales and their sales almost always the bare minimum. Wanna buy old Pokémon games and support Nintendo? Can’t, shut down your ability to buy them legally. Want get buy any older game not ported to the newer system? Buy them used because Nintendo shut down any legal means of supporting them. Nintendo is the reason why it’s always morally ok to pirate their games. Until they start giving people legal means of supporting them, it’s piracy or used, Nintendo still getting nothing in the end.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 30, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> You don't know these are erwhere?  Many folks contribute and have the ability.  Now even more will come out since many don't like Nins tactics.  There's even tuts on how to make them.
> 
> Gimme 15.0 just so I can sigpatch you up baby



sounds good ,ill be turning to you when the time comes


----------



## KitChan (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Sounds about right for a Microsoft-owned company. Ignore malware and bow to large companies.


Windows 10 preinstalls Byte Dance's spyware since about a year ago.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jul 30, 2022)

Don't panic, people
Don't forget mrdude documented how to create the sigpatches in great detail here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/info-on-sha-256-hashes-on-fs-patches.581550/

And also, he created Python scripts to generate the patches out of the Atmosphere fusee-secondary file and the firmware files here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/info-on-sha-256-hashes-on-fs-patches.581550/page-11#post-9783677

Oh and just a reminder, fuck you Nintendo, your shit practices and scare tactics are the reason I don't buy your shit anymore. You deserve every fucking ounce of piracy you get for being such a shit company to your fans and followers.


----------



## Viri (Jul 30, 2022)

raxadian said:


> Meanwhile Github is ignoring actual malware until someone points it out.


One of the reasons why big tech is the enemy in my eyes. I hate seeing companies get bought by Microsoft and get stronger, as they always ruin them.


----------



## Viri (Jul 30, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Oh and just a reminder, fuck you Nintendo, your shit practices and scare tactics are the reason I don't buy your shit anymore.


I wouldn't own a Switch, if I couldn't hack it, and pirate all my games.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

UnderDev said:


> Truly a bruh moment:  https://sigmapatches.coomer.party


yes I'm definitely clicking the url named coomer dot party, totally not questionable at all


raxadian said:


> Meanwhile Github is ignoring actual malware until someone points it out.


Do you think they didn't ignore the switch signature patches until someone (nintendo) pointed them out? they aren't being inconsistent


x65943 said:


> To play devil's advocate, depending on how you backed them up you could also use them to play legitimate backups


wait. If you had legitimate backups... wouldn't you also have legitimate keys, and not need a signature patcher?


ChiefReginod said:


> All the more reason to get a Steam Deck and just emulate the Switch. The Nintendo of today isn't the Nintendo we all grew up with.


"nintendo won't let me pirate their games, so I'm going to go pirate their games somewhere else"
ok, congrats?


The Catboy said:


> Nintendo literally gives us reasons to pirate their games.


counterpoint: you don't _need_ a reason. you don't _need _to justify yourself. they're a multi-billion dollar company. digital goods are infinite and no one is losing anything except potential profit. Who _cares _if you emulate Mario_. _Honestly I'd say the fact that people in communities like these consistently feel the constant need to tell everyone why they're right for stealing nintendo games reeks of insecurity. You don't need to prove yourself to the world, it's a waste of your energy, just go download zelda and have fun, that's a better use of your time than bragging about it on gbatemp.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jul 30, 2022)

esikitty said:


> I think its only fair to pirate games. Not many can buy a $60 title. Many Nintendo games never go down in price or provide a demo to try out. Many pirates do piracy just to be a pirate and never buy anything but many pirates try to enjoy the experience first before buying the game. It's Nintendo's fault for not providing a refund system if you were to buy a bad game in the eshop


Uh, if you can buy a $250 switch, you can buy a $60 game. Otherwise you can just not play games?


----------



## IcedOutBart (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo literally gives us reasons to pirate their games. Want to find Nintendo games at an affordable price while supporting Nintendo? You can’t~ because their games rarely go on sales and their sales almost always the bare minimum. Wanna buy old Pokémon games and support Nintendo? Can’t, shut down your ability to buy them legally. Want get buy any older game not ported to the newer system? Buy them used because Nintendo shut down any legal means of supporting them. Nintendo is the reason why it’s always morally ok to pirate their games. Until they start giving people legal means of supporting them, it’s piracy or used, Nintendo still getting nothing in the end.


your really a savage  and i love it lol



ShadowOne333 said:


> Don't panic, people
> Don't forget mrdude documented how to create the sigpatches in great detail here:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/info-on-sha-256-hashes-on-fs-patches.581550/
> 
> ...


Not all heroes wear capes

I dont post to often but all this is going to do is make the community stronger lol.....im pretty sure they've been in worst situations like this before and overcame it like always....Nintendo just being Nintendo no surprise here this used to be the greatest company decades ago but now i dont know its just a former shell of itself


----------



## ezkitty (Jul 30, 2022)

ertaboy356b said:


> Uh, if you can buy a $250 switch, you can buy a $60 game. Otherwise you can just not play games?


while that is true, i simply wouldn't wanna waste $60 if the game is bad. And who's to say the owner of the switch bought it? It could've been gifted by someone else


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Jul 30, 2022)

Surprised it took them this long tbh, too bad for Nintendo that it's gonna do precisely fuck all haha.


----------



## x65943 (Jul 30, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> yes I'm definitely clicking the url named coomer dot party, totally not questionable at all
> 
> Do you think they didn't ignore the switch signature patches until someone (nintendo) pointed them out? they aren't being inconsistent
> 
> ...


If you backed up your cartridge for instance and converted to nsp, you would need patches. 

Legitimate use case honestly if you didn't wanna lug a bunch of carts around.


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Jul 30, 2022)

ertaboy356b said:


> Uh, if you can buy a $250 switch, you can buy a $60 game. Otherwise you can just not play games?



Mario ain't gonna fuck you bro, no need to simp for Nintendo.


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Jul 30, 2022)

T00nist8 said:


> Honestly, I’m not shocked by this but it is quite a delayed reaction of them actively going for switch homebrew. Anyway, I’m going to enjoy my backups and sigpatches will still be around and change with each switch update, and so on and so forth. This is not that big of a blow,and we shouldn’t be too worried.





MetoMeto said:


> Cant Nintendo just mind their own buseness and make and sell games, cause that actually IS their buseness, and let people pirate and/or hack in piece and have fun with homebrew and stuff...
> covid, war, inflation, shitty music.... i mean, can they just NOT be one more nuisance on top of it all? i guess not,
> its Nitenazzi....


It's not really affecting homebrew, it only affects piracy and the small amount of people using it self dumped card backups, despite the extra work, limitations and risk coming with it.


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Jul 30, 2022)

x65943 said:


> If you backed up your cartridge for instance and converted to nsp, you would need patches.
> 
> Legitimate use case honestly if you didn't wanna lug a bunch of carts around.


But only for single player games, and only with an offline emunand, for everthing else you will still need the cartridge. 
I never bothered with nsp installs, since they just complicate the setup (extra patches, emunand, blocking of Nintendo) and add extra risks, instead I use cfw on sysnand 100% of the time for homebrew. But I used sxos xci loading, when it was still possible to use self dumped xcis online.


----------



## UnderDev (Jul 30, 2022)

RednaxelaNnamtra said:


> It's not really affecting homebrew, it only affects piracy and the small amount of people using it self dumped card backups, despite the extra work, limitations and risk coming with it.


you need the patches to run home menu forwarders and also indie homebrew games like https://github.com/D3fau4/Helltaker-switch and https://github.com/caspd3v/Cubic-Dweller-Homebrew


----------



## Kopimist (Jul 30, 2022)

Sigpatches are a tool that can be used for piracy yes, but as others have explained can be used for legitimate backups as well as certain homebrew. Of course Ninty wants to stamp out anything they can do I'm not surprised they went after this but the hilarious part is now these patches are gonna pop up all over the net if they haven't already. They aren't stopping anything realistically.

I don't own a switch so I'm not super informed on what homebrew would benefit from sigpatches on that console but ik that their super useful on the WiiU for various reasons besides just backup loading and piracy.

Here's what gets me, sigpatches are a tool just like a modchip is a tool. It's really up to the end users to decide how to use it. This stuff should be legal everywhere imo. Some countries they are and some not so much, but that being said buying the hardware should grant you the right to use it anyway you want to. I'm not saying go ahead and pirate, I'm talking about softmodding and hardmodding in general.

We can debate whether or not piracy is justifiable blah blah but I don't want to derail this thread. As far as I'm concerned you buy the hardware you should be free to hack it, forfeiting any sort of warranty or tech support from the manufacturer of course. Also they have the right to ban you from online services as it's their network, but leave hackers and devs alone for crying out loud.


----------



## TotalJustice (Jul 30, 2022)

Heh what a thing to wake up to.

It's not big deal honestly, not sure the point of the DMCA. Is to cause minor inconvenience? Most people use tools to update their patches, so those tools just need to be updated to point to a new URL, a quick copy and paste fix.

Probably not worth appealing the DMCA. If there's no serious ramifications for getting the appeal declined, then I might as well try (not looked into this at all yet, also not a lawyer )


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

RednaxelaNnamtra said:


> despite the extra work, limitations and risk coming with it.


kids these days are so entitled to their free mayrios. too many gbatemp users expect piracy to be handed to them on a silver platter.
when I was a kid I walked to school uphill both ways to get my roms working... damn you, get off my lawn


----------



## bazamuffin (Jul 30, 2022)

(disables Wifi on switch to avoid forced update)


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

This is how DMCA is used on github. Github doesn't look if it's legitimate. If author thinks it's not, then they can send counter-notice. But then expect legal persecution from party that send DMCA (like with re3 project). On github DMCA is used more like C&D notice.


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 30, 2022)

masagrator said:


> This is how DMCA is used on github. Github doesn't look if it's legitimate. If author thinks it's not, then they can send counter-notice. But then expect legal persecution from party that send DMCA (like with re3 project). On github DMCA is used more like C&D notice.


Lovely.
Maybe I should consider putting my stuff elsewhere.

Is the even *any* safe place on the web ?

Or should I hook up my own solar powered system to the web
Ohmy



Jayro said:


> This is why more and more projects move to private discord servers.


Great idea.
A service that won't even let you login without complaining


Spoiler









What's it with ppl and this souped up irc client anyways ?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jul 30, 2022)

Years back from the bickering war between sxos stolen keys and atmosphere not having piracy ready sigpatches out of the box to prevent a Nintendo takedown just now became a moot point again. Well this will be problematic for newer firmwares


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Controversial opinion on the law, but unless these patches contained Nintendo's own code, then it's not their place to DMCA them. Unfortunately, DMCA is a broken law that heavily favors dick bags like Nintendo. So yeah, hack your shit and pirate their games because Fuck Nintendo.


> hack your shit

I literally cannot because nobody yet discovered a way to homebrew the other 90% of switches that doesn't include a process in which you can die.


----------



## EnigmaExodus (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> unless these patches contained Nintendo's own code, then it's not their place to DMCA them


Distributing patches derived from assets that may be copyrighted is theoretically legal. Unfortunately the argument could be made that since some of them are potentially marketed as for piracy that makes it illegal again.



Jayro said:


> This is why more and more projects move to private discord servers.


Discord is also not safe against takedowns. Do not know in detail but would not be surprised if 'pre-crime' detections or other pattern-matching much like Content ID was attempted in the future.


----------



## EnigmaExodus (Jul 30, 2022)

TotalJustice said:


> Heh what a thing to wake up to.
> 
> It's not big deal honestly, not sure the point of the DMCA. Is to cause minor inconvenience? Most people use tools to update their patches, so those tools just need to be updated to point to a new URL, a quick copy and paste fix.
> 
> Probably not worth appealing the DMCA. If there's no serious ramifications for getting the appeal declined, then I might as well try (not looked into this at all yet, also not a lawyer )


It has been some time since I last reviewed the policies but I think appealing DMCA takedowns on GitHub requires you to provide them with personal information so the copyright holder can initiate legal action if desired. See the re3/reVC case as an example.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 30, 2022)

Someone needs to host this on Gitlab. And maybe on every other release platform too. Cut off one head, 3 more grow back, etc.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> > hack your shit
> 
> I literally cannot because nobody yet discovered a way to homebrew the other 90% of switches that doesn't include a process in which you can die.


shit, there's a chance of death from hacking my Nintendo? Where do I sign??


Jayro said:


> Someone needs to host this on Gitlab. And maybe on every other release platform too. Cut off one head, 3 more grow back, etc.


That's virtually how every Nintendo takedown works, every time. Check earlier in the thread, looks like people've already reuploaded the sig patches. 
People are cautious about this stuff, I honestly don't get the outrage if everything they take down is/will be well preserved elsewhere.


----------



## isoboy (Jul 30, 2022)

How is this problematic? People will just post the new needed sigpatches everywhere now, right? And games aren't hard to get a hold of.


----------



## KirovAir (Jul 30, 2022)

There's a complete guide to create your own sigpatches for any firmware. This is not really an issue at all and I'm surprised it took Nintendo this long a abuse DMCA once more.


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 30, 2022)

KirovAir said:


> There's a complete guide to create your own sigpatches for any firmware.


Source: Trust me sister ?
(Not even sure what to search for here...)



The Catboy said:


> Nintendo literally gives us reasons to pirate their games. Want to find Nintendo games at an affordable price while supporting Nintendo? You can’t~ because their games rarely go on sales and their sales almost always the bare minimum. Wanna buy old Pokémon games and support Nintendo? Can’t


While I agree.
You should foremost blame the customers that put up with it.
If you were in Nintendo's shoes, you'd do the same.

No change as long as ppl keep buying




Aa for the "old games" shtick.. Well. That is an industry problem.
Microsoft n XBOX are the only truly 99% backwards compatible platform afaik...

Personally I never pay more than 40 for a game.
If above that threshold, I wait.

I'm a good marshmellow


----------



## m00k00 (Jul 30, 2022)

Personally I think the DMCA takedown is a HUGE mistake. There's nothing inside the Sigpatches which is actually copyrighted by Nintendo. Ever since Microsoft bought GitHub there's really really strange decisions going on. Well one more Reason to move away from them and host your Stuff on your own with Tools like Gitea. Also this reminds me of deCSS, hopefully it causes the same Streisand Effect


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo literally gives us reasons to pirate their games. Want to find Nintendo games at an affordable price while supporting Nintendo? You can’t~ because their games rarely go on sales and their sales almost always the bare minimum. Wanna buy old Pokémon games and support Nintendo? Can’t, shut down your ability to buy them legally. Want get buy any older game not ported to the newer system? Buy them used because Nintendo shut down any legal means of supporting them. Nintendo is the reason why it’s always morally ok to pirate their games. Until they start giving people legal means of supporting them, it’s piracy or used, Nintendo still getting nothing in the end.




Entitled much? You seem to think Nintendo owns you stuff, but they don't. Nintendo games don't age during the life of a system. A game goes on sale, because it becomes outdated or sells less, this isn't really the case with Mario or other Nintendo games.

The argument of buying older games also doesn't add up. A game has a certain life in stores, it's for every game like that. I collect N64 games, but have to get them second hand because offcourse they aren't made anymore.

You want to play old Pokémon games? Well, beside Black and white pretty much every other main game got a remake in the last 10 years or so, so you can't complain about that. Again, it's unreasonable to expect Nintendo keep offering old games. It would have been nice if they released GBA and GB games to the switch, but again it's not something we're entitled to.

So no, Nintendo does not make it morally right to pirate, they're pretty much the same as any other company. Stop being entitled and just enjoy what you have. Or just pirate but don't try to justify it.


----------



## binkinator (Jul 30, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> Source: Trust me sister ?
> (Not even sure what to search for here...)


https://gbatemp.net/threads/info-on-sha-256-hashes-on-fs-patches.581550/page-11


aoikurayami said:


> I'm a good marshmellow


only if you’ve been completely lit of fire for 3 seconds.


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 30, 2022)

binkinator said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/info-on-sha-256-hashes-on-fs-patches.581550/page-11
> 
> only if you’ve been completely lit of fire for 3 seconds.


Sweet !

Also: Marshmellow Ranking list, when ?
(I need to know where I fall!)


----------



## Spider_Man (Jul 30, 2022)

Nintendo seem to be putting alot of effort in stopping people pirating games they already own.

They should put more effort into making games consoles and quality games.

But nope, cheap shit to play old shit while nintendo finds any shit excuse to send their legal dogs after.

They should change their name to $hi£€nd0.


----------



## seany1990 (Jul 30, 2022)

I took down the github, now they will buy games now
-Nintendo, probably


----------



## k7ra (Jul 30, 2022)

No way, Nintendo stop piracy!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 30, 2022)

It doesnt matter. There is updater GitHub for sigpatches somewhere anyway.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jul 30, 2022)

has anyone cloned the repo when it was online or downloaded all bundles?


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Jul 30, 2022)

UnderDev said:


> you need the patches to run home menu forwarders and also indie homebrew games like https://github.com/D3fau4/Helltaker-switch and https://github.com/caspd3v/Cubic-Dweller-Homebrew


Yeah, and homebrew forwarders aren't needed, are not supported by atmosphere, and will very much get you banned, if you ever decide to go online with cfw and forwarders installed.
Also no, you don't need signature patches for any legal homebrew, those two either just decided not to ship any nro and not be compatible with stock atmosphere, or where using the Nintendo sdk, in which case those nsps are illegal for them to share.
There is literally no technical reason for them to require signature patches.

Edit: yep, at least the helltaker one is build with unity, so unless the developer got an agreement with nintendo, which I doubt, the developer either broke the nda with Nintendo, or got the sdk illegally. 



CeeDee said:


> kids these days are so entitled to their free mayrios. too many gbatemp users expect piracy to be handed to them on a silver platter.
> when I was a kid I walked to school uphill both ways to get my roms working... damn you, get off my lawn


I was not talking about piracy in that part of my message.
Instead I talked about the legal usage with your own legal dumps, which is limited to the offline nand and single player only, and far more work to be worth it in most cases.


----------



## Ampersound (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> This is a rather resilient community and projects have a history of being moved elsewhere when pressured by the Big N. There are still options like Gitlab and other sites to host the code on. There are also plenty of devs who don't want to see projects like these for their own reasons. This is just a setback but it definitely doesn't mean that there's no chance for the project to be revived in some form.


Why should Gitlab be a better choice for repos compared to github, as to avoid the N-Ninjas?


----------



## Cris1997XX (Jul 30, 2022)

Wow, I can't believe y'all fucking pirates got riled up and wrote over 100 messages. I guess you're THAT mad at Nintendo, huh?


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Jul 30, 2022)

Jeez this is nuts, I didn't get by the nsp website I go to - post at all on 'last sigpatches' - assumed they word it wrong but nope,...it was connected to this poor guy..man I read the reddit post on what happened, well what the poster knew about, others as well and this sucks..I hope wherever this person is - is alright mentally and safe too God bless them. 

Anyway, I am having thoughts that..things may start to hit the fan even more..but I can't tell, however, new nintendo examples of how petty they go is just toxic dump..so if it does hit the fan even more best be prepared to archive stuff also don't trust discord, they sold their buttcheeks to the government - not joshing here there new policy admits that they will sell you out if you state different opinions and do stuff that big companies pay them to stalk you on - so best to check our guilded, I know that they may or may not fall like discord but for now they are safer then discord. 

Just an advice.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jul 30, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 320280​
> When you need to play illegitimate backups on a hacked Nintendo Switch, one of the most important tools you'll need are sigpatches; normally, custom firmware Atmosphere does not allow the running of pirated games, but these sigpatches allow users to install .NSP files that they've downloaded from the internet. As of today, though, one of the most notable and popular sources of sigpatches--user iTotalJustice's GitHub repository of them--has been removed permanently, through a DMCA takedown. The GitHub was still active as of earlier today, but if you try to access it now, you'll be redirected to a DMCA takedown form, filed by Nintendo of America.
> 
> 
> ...


I can't be shocked. I mean it was the biggest opening to piracy that existed.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo literally gives us reasons to pirate their games. Want to find Nintendo games at an affordable price while supporting Nintendo? You can’t~ because their games rarely go on sales and their sales almost always the bare minimum. Wanna buy old Pokémon games and support Nintendo? Can’t, shut down your ability to buy them legally. Want get buy any older game not ported to the newer system? Buy them used because Nintendo shut down any legal means of supporting them. Nintendo is the reason why it’s always morally ok to pirate their games. Until they start giving people legal means of supporting them, it’s piracy or used, Nintendo still getting nothing in the end.


Daily reminder the WiiU perfectly supported Gamecube games and yet it was just software locked arbitrarily despite literally having the hardware necessary to run it almost perfectly. Nintendo objectively makes bad, anti-consumer decisions that encourage piracy, and anyone saying it's bad to do so should be pointing fingers at Nintendo, not at the pirates.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Ampersound said:


> Why should Gitlab be a better choice for repos compared to github, as to avoid the N-Ninjas?


Multiple projects in the past have been DMCA’d on GitHub, moved to Gitlab, and stayed up on there without issues. Notabug is another site that I’ve seen projects move to without experiencing any future DMCA’s, freeShop being the best example.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

BeniBel said:


> Entitled much? You seem to think Nintendo owns you stuff, but they don't. Nintendo games don't age during the life of a system. A game goes on sale, because it becomes outdated or sells less, this isn't really the case with Mario or other Nintendo games.
> 
> The argument of buying older games also doesn't add up. A game has a certain life in stores, it's for every game like that. I collect N64 games, but have to get them second hand because offcourse they aren't made anymore.
> 
> ...


Corporate apologized much? Nintendo doesn't owe us anything but they can't complain when their actions bite them on the ass. My issue isn't about physical games because those can't last forever. My issue is Nintendo shutting down legal means of supporting their products or buying their games, then complaining about piracy. The fact that they are shutting down legal means of purchasing all of the classic games on the 3DS and Wii U and already shut down the Wii eShop, without providing a replacement service, is the problem.

This is just an excuse on your end. Nintendo already has the games and software to make them work on the Switch. The fact that this already exists on the system and Nintendo is just sitting on it is pretty inexcusable. 

Nintendo makes it morally ok to pirate by not giving any alternatives beyond either paying grossly inflated second-hand prices or piracy. I am sorry you are willing to accept less from Nintendo but this is unacceptable and Nintendo (nor anyone else,) should be given a free pass. 
Have this funny but accurate video expressing why Nintendo is the problem


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Jul 30, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Daily reminder the WiiU perfectly supported Gamecube games and yet it was just software locked arbitrarily despite literally having the hardware necessary to run it almost perfectly. Nintendo objectively makes bad, anti-consumer decisions that encourage piracy, and anyone saying it's bad to do so should be pointing fingers at Nintendo, not at the pirates.


Thats not really true, there is hardware missing for Gamecube support, like the memory card and controller ports, or support for small disks in the disk drive.
Its also only posible to support gamecube games on it, because of all the time and experience that went into first dios mios and then later nintendont, somthing nintendo could have invested time and money into, but diceded not to, which is absolutelly understandable.
There are many things wrong with nintendo, but that is not one of them.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 30, 2022)

BeniBel said:


> Entitled much? You seem to think Nintendo owns you stuff, but they don't. Nintendo games don't age during the life of a system. A game goes on sale, because it becomes outdated or sells less, this isn't really the case with Mario or other Nintendo games.
> 
> The argument of buying older games also doesn't add up. A game has a certain life in stores, it's for every game like that. I collect N64 games, but have to get them second hand because offcourse they aren't made anymore.
> 
> ...


I know this dude did not just say wholeassed that Nintendo games don't age.


----------



## Sylx3 (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> [...] is pretty inexcusable.


They will never apologize to you or anyone about that. It's their product, they can do what they want with it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> They will never apologize to you or anyone about that. It's their product, they can do what they want with it.


Peak taking my quote out of context because that's not the full point of that post.
The point was Nintendo has a Gameboy emulator already built into the Switch and is literally just sitting on it while shutting down the ability to buy Gameboy games on the 3DS. The fact that they are sitting on this software is inexcusable.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 30, 2022)

If a company does not make the physical editions of a game digitally available in some capacity it is always justified to pirate them, because no matter what you do, be it not play it at all, pirate, or buy second hand, *no money whatsoever* sees the hands of the developers.

Barring the fact piracy is already an inoffensive crime, it is objectively harmless in the cases of the Wii and backwards. Anyone with a problem with this position has no real objection beyond loyalty to a company who sees them as nothing more than a profit incentive.


----------



## Sylx3 (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Peak taking my quote out of context because that's not the full point of that post.
> The point was Nintendo has a Gameboy emulator already built into the Switch and is literally just sitting on it while shutting down the ability to buy Gameboy games on the 3DS. The fact that they are sitting on this software is inexcusable.


And i'm telling you they will never apologize, so you can think they're "inexcusable" all you want.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> And i'm telling you they will never apologize, so you can think they're "inexcusable" all you want.


This doesn’t warrant an apology and I am not asking for one. I am pointing out why it’s morally ok to pirate Nintendo games and why people shouldn’t feel bad for deciding to do so.


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jul 30, 2022)

Nintendo sucks


----------



## Sylx3 (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> This doesn’t warrant an apology and I am not asking for one. I am pointing out why it’s morally ok to pirate Nintendo games and why people shouldn’t feel bad for deciding to do so.


It seems like your asking for a lot of thing though. "They should released this, they should released that". They should do what they want.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> It seems like your asking for a lot of thing though. "They should released this, they should released that". They should do what they want.


Why does a consumer not have the right to tell a company what they want to give them money for?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Corporate apologized much? Nintendo doesn't owe us anything but they can't complain when their actions bite them on the ass. My issue isn't about physical games because those can't last forever. My issue is Nintendo shutting down legal means of supporting their products or buying their games, then complaining about piracy. The fact that they are shutting down legal means of purchasing all of the classic games on the 3DS and Wii U and already shut down the Wii eShop, without providing a replacement service, is the problem.
> 
> This is just an excuse on your end. Nintendo already has the games and software to make them work on the Switch. The fact that this already exists on the system and Nintendo is just sitting on it is pretty inexcusable.
> 
> ...



That Video needs to Be Preserved in the Vault of why nintendo hates their fanbase lmao
Whoever made that video needs a raise!!!!


----------



## Sylx3 (Jul 30, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Why does a consumer not have the right to tell a company what they want to give them money for?


Because the way he does it, looking outraged and all, it looks like whining. Nobody with power will take this kind of comment seriously.


----------



## Lumince (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> Because the way he does it, looking outraged and all, it looks like whining. Nobody with power will take this kind of comment seriously.


Then they have no right to complain when we pirate games that they no longer supply


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> It seems like your asking for a lot of thing though. "They should released this, they should released that". They should do what they want.


They should because it would make sense for them if they actually wanted to address piracy as an issue. The software is literally already on the system and they’ve shutdown the alternatives. It makes little to no sense for Nintendo to have not already released this software. It’s just another stupid decision on Nintendo’s end and they should be called on their stupid and anti-consumer practices.


----------



## Sylx3 (Jul 30, 2022)

Lumince said:


> Then they have no right to complain when we pirate games that they no longer supply


It's their intellectual property, of course they have the right to complain about piracy. There's too much kid-like mentality on this thread, I'm out.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> Because the way he does it, looking outraged and all, it looks like whining. Nobody with power will take this kind of comment seriously.


thats how they lose customers though


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> They will never apologize to you or anyone about that. *It's their product, they can do what they want with it.*


Yeah, and it's my Switch console, which I bought with my own money, so I can also do what I want with it, including using the sigpatches that Nintendo is trying to hide from me.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jul 30, 2022)

was those sigpatches reverse engineered?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> Because the way he does it, looking outraged and all, it looks like whining. Nobody with power will take this kind of comment seriously.


That doesn’t mean I don’t have a point. I am also not trying to appeal to Nintendo, I doubt they would care or want to hear from an unapologetic pirate.


----------



## Lumince (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> It's their intellectual property, of course they have the right to complain about piracy. There's too much kid-like mentality on this thread, I'm out.


So when they remove the path of buying it, you're just supposed to get shafted and not play it? They cant really consider it piracy when they close up shop and have no intention of taking peoples money right? They made the sale impossible


----------



## binkinator (Jul 30, 2022)

XXLANCEXX said:


> was those sigpatches reverse engineered?



Yes they were and the scripts to create them again and again are widely distributed.

This is classic Barbara Streisand effect…

The more noise made, the more people will look into what all the noise is about.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> Because the way he does it, looking outraged and all, it looks like whining. Nobody with power will take this kind of comment seriously.


Who gives a shit? Make a real complaint besides 'Dnyehhhhh I don't like how it sounds!!!'


----------



## GravityLoL (Jul 30, 2022)

So what, we're stucked now?


----------



## Lumince (Jul 30, 2022)

GravityLoL said:


> So what, we're stucked now?


no, they will just be uploaded elsewhere from now on. Nintendo cant do shit about sigpatches or piracy


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Who gives a shit? Make a real complaint besides 'Dnyehhhhh I don't like how it sounds!!!'


I hurt Nintendo’s feelings, that’s why they do anti-consumer practices 
This is why tone matters!


----------



## Sylx3 (Jul 30, 2022)

Entitled, indeed. Grow up.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I hurt Nintendo’s feelings, that’s why they do anti-consumer practices
> This is why tone matters!


Oh no, you have to be nice to the billion dollar company, or else their fans might get upset!!!
Fuck em, for all I care.


----------



## Lumince (Jul 30, 2022)

Sylx3 said:


> Entitled, indeed. Grow up.


Idk why you are mad lol Are you a nintendo employee or something? You're talking to a wall made out of this community. Most will make fun of you for siding with a trash company that isnt FOR the consumer


----------



## binkinator (Jul 30, 2022)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> has anyone cloned the repo when it was online or downloaded all bundles?


No need.  We can rebuild them completely from scratch.  iTJ was simply a convenient reliable place to get them already done for you.  Really appreciate what they did but It was a service and definitely not THE source.



Lumince said:


> no, they will just be uploaded elsewhere from now on. Nintendo cant do shit about sigpatches or piracy



https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-create-your-own-sigpatches.616288/


----------



## HalfScoper (Jul 30, 2022)

binkinator said:


> No need.  We can rebuild them completely from scratch.  iTJ was simply a convenient reliable place to get them already done for you.  Really appreciate what they did but It was a service and definitely not THE source.


I myself had sent out my whole backup of his repo from AMS 0.17.0 & FW 11.0.1 onwards to multiple sharing sites so iTJ will always live on in our hearts somewhere.
Also I disagree on your last statement, for me there weren't any other sigpatches that worked PROPERLY for every need I had, and saw so many users that used the ones from the post here who ran into issues then, before fixing it with iTJ's patches.


----------



## binkinator (Jul 30, 2022)

HalfScoper said:


> I myself had sent out my whole backup of his repo from AMS 0.17.0 & FW 11.0.1 onwards to multiple sharing sites so iTJ will always live on in our hearts somewhere.
> Also I disagree on your last statement, for me there weren't any other sigpatches that worked PROPERLY for every need I had, and saw so many users that used the ones from the post here who ran into issues then, before fixing it with iTJ's patches.


I used both.  Haven’t had any issues.  Certainly agree with your first statement regarding iTJ.  iTJ is a part of Switch history forever.


----------



## Peninsula (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> They should because it would make sense for them if they actually wanted to address piracy as an issue. The software is literally already on the system and they’ve shutdown the alternatives. It makes little to no sense for Nintendo to have not already released this software. It’s just another stupid decision on Nintendo’s end and they should be called on their stupid and anti-consumer practices.





The Catboy said:


> I am pointing out why it’s morally ok to pirate Nintendo games and why people shouldn’t feel bad for deciding to do so.



I don't think it's a reasonable assumption that a game available for purchase (especially in the days before online game distribution) will be available for purchase on future consoles decades into the future. There are a wide variety of reasons why Nintendo may have not released the GB emulator yet. Maybe the amount of money they'd need to get it from prototype to finished product isn't worth the amount of money they think they'd make on it.

In that case, I can get behind "maybe it's not a big deal to download a rom and play it using an emulator if the only alternative is buying a console and game that are decades old.". None of the money spent trying to play the game legally would go to the developers. I think it's quite a logical leap from that to "it's morally ok to pirate Switch games, which I can purchase legally through the internet and directly support the developers".


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Peninsula said:


> I don't think it's a reasonable assumption that a game available for purchase (especially in the days before online game distribution) will be available for purchase on future consoles decades into the future. There are a wide variety of reasons why Nintendo may have not released the GB emulator yet. Maybe the amount of money they'd need to get it from prototype to finished product isn't worth the amount of money they think they'd make on it.
> 
> In that case, I can get behind "maybe it's not a big deal to download a rom and play it using an emulator if the only alternative is buying a console and game that are decades old.". None of the money spent trying to play the game legally would go to the developers. I think it's quite a logical leap from that to "it's morally ok to pirate Switch games, which I can purchase legally through the internet and directly support the developers".


I would agree with the notion that digital distribution does not mean forever support. But I can’t agree with Nintendo because the emulator is literally right there and already on the system. It would be one thing if it wasn’t, but it is, so obviously Nintendo put everyone in easily fixable situations where they just aren’t fixing it, then get mad when people take it on themselves to fix it.


----------



## Perestroika (Jul 30, 2022)

His profile pic is matching!


----------



## Archolm (Jul 30, 2022)

I also don't like the idea of "current gen" hardware being hacked. Simply because of the attention it draws from scumbag companies like N. One day, one of these nut job politicians is going to come in, either in the US or the EU parliament, and he/she/they may get it in their right minds to go after every single one of us. And by us I mean the fine people who make this all possible for the majority of us. The crackers, hackers and morally just people. 

I like backups as much as the next guy but current gen... eh, wouldn't mind it if it doesn't become widespread.


----------



## Peninsula (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> But I can’t agree with Nintendo because the emulator is literally right there and already on the system. It would be one thing if it wasn’t, but it is, so obviously Nintendo put everyone in easily fixable situations where they just aren’t fixing it, then get mad when people take it on themselves to fix it.


As I said:


Peninsula said:


> There are a wide variety of reasons why Nintendo may have not released the GB emulator yet. Maybe the amount of money they'd need to get it from prototype to finished product isn't worth the amount of money they think they'd make on it.



I'm sure Nintendo is well aware that closing down the purchases of VC GB games will lead to piracy of those games. Their decision is motivated by money, and I'm guessing there are very few purchases of these old games. I'm assuming you don't have anything to say about why closing avenues to purchase old games justifies pirating currently available games since you ignored that part.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 30, 2022)

Archolm said:


> I also don't like the idea of "current gen" hardware being hacked. Simply because of the attention it draws from scumbag companies like N. One day, one of these nut job politicians is going to come in, either in the US or the EU parliament, and he/she/they may get it in their right minds to go after every single one of us. And by us I mean the fine people who make this all possible for the majority of us. The crackers, hackers and morally just people.
> 
> I like backups as much as the next guy but current gen... eh, wouldn't mind it if it doesn't become widespread.


What kind of take is this??? You don't want something hacked because politicians might do something bad??? That's all the more reason why codification into law of user rights and liberties should be something you push for.


----------



## Brawl345 (Jul 30, 2022)

esikitty said:


> How come Atmosphere isn't taken down? It enables the switch to running cfw. I know it doesn't contain illegal code but as I far as I see it, Nintendo is okay with CFW than some patches that allow piracy for the CFW


Nintendo issued a DMCA takedown against my (WiiDatabase.de) Atmosphère download page back in 2020. They are totally random and don't care if a project is legal. DMCA is a censorship law that needs to be abolished. It even affects non-american countries and that's what makes me angry. Hacking consoles is not illegal and signature patches are not illegal, neither is making copies of your own games.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Peninsula said:


> As I said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure Nintendo is well aware that closing down the purchases of VC GB games will lead to piracy of those games. Their decision is motivated by money, and I'm guessing there are very few purchases of these old games. I'm assuming you don't have anything to say about why closing avenues to purchase old games justifies pirating currently available games since you ignored that part.


It's really just putting the cart before the horse. Nintendo should have had their emulation ideas in order before purposing that they were shutting down the eShop. Nintendo said they weren't planning on bringing classic games to the Switch and then having a Gameboy emulator on the Switch while shutting down the 3DS eShop is all poorly planned out. The issue with this being a topic of money is that Nintendo can't have it both ways. Even if they were getting low sales, they were still creating a market where people could legally and directly support their products. Sure, not everyone is going to buy these classic games but there are still plenty who do want to buy/play these old games. Completely gating them off from doing so means that alternative means need to be found to acquire these games. Nintendo needs to find something to help support these users or expect piracy to grow as a result. As Lord Gabe Newell put it, “We think there is a fundamental misconception about piracy. Piracy is almost always a service problem and not a pricing problem," and I think he's right. Nintendo dropped the ball on all these issues and targeting signature patches and homebrew is a grander waste of time and money that could be used to provide a server that is more appealing, and accessible, and prompt fewer people to want to pirate. Simply put, Nintendo should spend more time getting that Gameboy out there and providing a quality product instead of targeting this uphill battle against pirates. 
I didn't mean to ignore that part, I missed it and that was rather disrespectful on my part, sorry about that.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jul 30, 2022)

This thread really turned from mere info into yet again another "boooohoooo my personal opiniooooooon" thread, like always here, smh


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Corporate apologized much? Nintendo doesn't owe us anything but they can't complain when their actions bite them on the ass. My issue isn't about physical games because those can't last forever. My issue is Nintendo shutting down legal means of supporting their products or buying their games, then complaining about piracy. The fact that they are shutting down legal means of purchasing all of the classic games on the 3DS and Wii U and already shut down the Wii eShop, without providing a replacement service, is the problem.
> 
> This is just an excuse on your end. Nintendo already has the games and software to make them work on the Switch. The fact that this already exists on the system and Nintendo is just sitting on it is pretty inexcusable.
> 
> ...




You had years to download all the games you needed on 3DS/Wii/Wii U. Keeping up servers cost money, and at some point it's just not worth it anymore. If you didn't get the games you wanted by now, chances are you would never have.

Is it sad that you can't play those games anymore? Sure, but Nintendo did offer replacement for some part. Does it suck that you have to subscribe for it? Sure it does. But it's a free choice.

Playing old games, or any games at all, is not a human right. If Nintendo brings back old classics, well that's great, but they don't have to.

It's also a pretty odd argument, stating you can morally pirate Nintendo because they don't offer old games? So because they don't offer old games, you can pirate every new game they make? That's just dumb and twisted logic.

Again, stop being an entitled spoiled brat, because that's the impression you make. It's never morally acceptable to pirate games. Not because they don't offer older games (which they actually do for a large part), not because you don't want to pay full price.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

Brawl345 said:


> Hacking consoles is not illegal


Depends on country. In Japan it's definitely illegal.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

BeniBel said:


> You had years to download all the games you needed on 3DS/Wii/Wii U. Keeping up servers cost money, and at some point it's just not worth it anymore. If you didn't get the games you wanted by now, chances are you would never have.
> 
> Is it sad that you can't play those games anymore? Sure, but Nintendo did offer replacement for some part. Does it suck that you have to subscribe for it? Sure it does. But it's a free choice.
> 
> ...


Then Nintendo can expect piracy and shouldn't complain when it happens. If they aren't going to provide the service, then someone else will and those people are going to be pirates and resellers. It's morally acceptable to pirate when all legal or official options have been taken away with no alternative provided. I didn't say you should pirate their newer games but I also have no objection if people do pirate their new games. Just because I am a spoiled brat doesn't mean I am wrong, my tone in this conversation does not take away from the points I am making.


----------



## Brawl345 (Jul 30, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Depends on country. In Japan it's definitely illegal.


it's not. The "news" you see on the internet misinterprets the law which applies mainly to e.g. cheating and not an individual modding their switch. It also states "Providing a product which circumvents technological restriction measures" which also applies to other countries (flashcards, SX hardware stuff)


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Daily reminder the WiiU perfectly supported Gamecube games and yet it was just software locked arbitrarily despite literally having the hardware necessary to run it almost perfectly. Nintendo bad!!! Pirate!!!!!!!


Later Wiis (and by extension, Wii U) got rid of hardware necessary to run GameCube software. The disc drive physically could no longer read the discs, and controller ports and memory card slots were removed. 
Nintendon't isn't 'unlocking the Wii U's native GameCube support it had all along' or something. It's basically taking the GameCube game and running it in Wii mode. It emulates memory cards and runs ISOs, excellent solutions for us but pretty infeasible for Nintendo to have done. 



The Catboy said:


> The point was Nintendo has a Gameboy emulator already built into the Switch


Built into the Switch?? It was an early, unfinished prototype version that was leaked unofficially. I wouldn't be surprised in the least if they were sitting on it, they usually like dangling shit over peoples' heads to get them to resubscribe in September... but we don't know that for sure, we don't know that it was even finished.

And honestly, when they DO come out with it, people are just going to whine it's locked behind the subscription, and ask why they can't buy them piecemeal... after sales were poor when they _did_ offer piecemeal retro games


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Then Nintendo can expect piracy and shouldn't complain when it happens. If they aren't going to provide the service, then someone else will and those people are going to be pirates and resellers. It's morally acceptable to pirate when all legal or official options have been taken away with no alternative provided. I didn't say you should pirate their newer games but I also have no objection if people do pirate their new games. Just because I am a spoiled brat doesn't mean I am wrong, my tone in this conversation does not take away from the points I am making.



But you're not making any points at all. There were official options to play older games: you could have gotten them on the 3ds or wii (u) before the store was pulled. You had years to do so.

And if it's just for older games: the switch offers a lot. If you want to play Gameboy or gameboy advance, there are tons of cheap handhelds on which you can emulate those. There is zero reason to crack your switch, just to emulate old games. Or you can buy a flash cart and the original device.

As you see, plenty of alternatives to get your retro shot, both legal (switch online) as less legal (emulating).

If the availability of older games was your only argument to pirate switch and Nintendo games, it's flawed and debunked.


----------



## Peninsula (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo should have had their emulation ideas in order before purposing that they were shutting down the eShop.
> 
> I didn't mean to ignore that part, I missed it and that was rather disrespectful on my part, sorry about that.


It seems like you are working under the assumption that Nintendo somehow owes us a GB emulator on Switch. If it makes sense for them financially to develop and release one, then they may, but they're under no obligation to. That may turn people to pirate GB games, but Nintendo is well aware of that and I'm sure that's a sacrifice they're willing to make.

You are still not addressing how making GB games unavailable for purchase morally justifies pirating Switch games. I'm not going to continue this discussion.


----------



## Memfis (Jul 30, 2022)

Well, let's host in russia


----------



## Flame (Jul 30, 2022)

can we not go off-topic and bicker


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 30, 2022)

Peninsula said:


> It seems like you are working under the assumption that Nintendo somehow owes us a GB emulator on Switch. If it makes sense for them financially to develop and release one, then they may, but they're under no obligation to. That may turn people to pirate GB games, but Nintendo is well aware of that and I'm sure that's a sacrifice they're willing to make.
> 
> You are still not addressing how making GB games unavailable for purchase morally justifies pirating Switch games. I'm not going to continue this discussion.



Guys like that are so entitled, they think the world runs up their ass. I don't know why I also keep engaging into these arguments, because their world view is so twisted, there is no changing their mind.

People are starving worldwide, and this kid is moaning because Nintendo doesn't give him Gameboy Games...


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Then Nintendo can expect piracy and shouldn't complain when it happens.


Nintendo isn't a spoiled brat throwing a temper tantrum when people pirate their games. They're a corporation, with a team of lawyers paid to make decisions like these. 
These decisions should be viewed under that lens, even if they're doing it in ways that can be frustrating at times. 
I agree with the "If Nintendo won't let you do it, unofficial methods are totally reasonable" sentiment. There's no moral wrongdoing in downloading a rom of some ass-old Game Boy game they aren't offering. 
But it's not worth characterizing Nintendo as a person, or anything more than a faceless corporation trying to overzealously protect their copyright. Same goes for any company, really, even the ones that are less litigious about fan projects.


----------



## Flame (Jul 30, 2022)

BeniBel said:


> Guys like that are so entitled, they think the world runs up their ass. I don't know why I also keep engaging into these arguments, because their world view is so twisted, there is no changing their mind.
> 
> People are starving worldwide, and this kid is moaning because Nintendo doesn't give him Gameboy Games...



??? how is world hunger related to this.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

Flame said:


> ??? how is world hunger related to this.


It's the typical "There are starving kids in Africa, you should be grateful for what you have" thing. Like the kind of thing a parent would tell their kid when they don't like their dinner. 

Looked it up, apparently it's called the "fallacy of relative privation" how fun!


----------



## Flame (Jul 30, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> It's the typical "There are starving kids in Africa, you should be grateful for what you have" thing. Like the kind of thing a parent would tell their kid when they don't like their dinner.
> 
> Looked it up, apparently it's called the "fallacy of relative privation" how fun!





Cylent1 said:


> Nothing is stopping you from donating your game money to the less fortunate!



you guys dont make fun of this matter.  People are starving worldwide who are too lazy to get off the internet who are busy arguing about Nintendo to drink or eat anything.


----------



## Trip_Away (Jul 30, 2022)

And that's why pirated Nintendo is morally right.


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 30, 2022)

Trip_Away said:


> And that's why pirated Nintendo is morally right.


 Because they don't want you to pirate their games, and remove files that enable you to do just that, it's okay to pirate their games? I'm missing some logic there?


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

BeniBel said:


> Because they don't want you to pirate their games, and remove files that enable you to do just that, it's okay to pirate their games? I'm missing some logic there?


You gotta reverse-engineer the logic here. 
It's not that _this_ is what makes pirating morally right. It's that they already think it's right, but they can use things like this as cheap and easy justification to themselves. 
Of course, they're not really pirating _because_ Nintendo does mean things they don't like - they pirate because they just don't want to pay for the dang games. They just don't want to say it like that.


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 30, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> You gotta reverse-engineer the logic here.
> It's not that _this_ is what makes pirating morally right. It's that they already think it's right, but they can use things like this as cheap and easy justification to themselves.
> Of course, they're not really pirating _because_ Nintendo does mean things they don't like - they pirate because they just don't want to pay for the dang games. They just don't want to say it like that.



Oh I know, I'm just calling them out on it. I just can't stand it when people hide behind excuses. It's funny how they fall apart when you question their logic.

It just baffles me how many follow this insane logic. I was in a similar discussion recently on another forum, and it was unbelievable how they lie to themselves to try and justify piracy.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

BeniBel said:


> Oh I know, I'm just calling them out on it. I just can't stand it when people hide behind excuses. It's funny how they fall apart when you question their logic.
> 
> It just baffles me how many follow this insane logic. I was in a similar discussion recently on another forum, and it was unbelievable how they lie to themselves to try and justify piracy.


there are absolutely more sound ways to justify piracy than the usual "nintendo did something mildly inconvenient and I don't like it!" stuff, but most people ignore them because getting upset about this kind of shit's easier I guess. 

what I don't get is why it's something that _needs_ to be justified at all. no one's getting hurt if you download zelda. it doesn't matter at all if you do or don't pirate, and you don't need to prove yourself to the world. what do you get out of that, internet points? a clear conscience? do these people feel guilty for stealing a digital kirby?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 30, 2022)

BeniBel said:


> Because they don't want you to pirate their games, and remove files that enable you to do just that, it's okay to pirate their games? I'm missing some logic there?


Dude man stop simping for Nintendo or GTFO this discussion


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 30, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> there are absolutely more sound ways to justify piracy than the usual "nintendo did something mildly inconvenient and I don't like it!" stuff, but most people ignore them because getting upset about this kind of shit's easier I guess.
> 
> what I don't get is why it's something that _needs_ to be justified at all. no one's getting hurt if you download zelda. it doesn't matter at all if you do or don't pirate, and you don't need to prove yourself to the world. what do you get out of that, internet points? a clear conscience? do these people feel guilty for stealing a digital kirby?



Piracy does hit a company, but offcourse not to a point where it actually hurts most companies. Even with 5% piracy (surely it's not that high I guess), Nintendo will still make fortunes on any Mario game. But indeed, why try finding excuses?

But I think it's what I pointed out earlier, it's just entitlement for most part. The other being the need to rebel and be morally superior. Most youngsters today feel they need to stand up "against the system", but have no clue how to do so, and just tackle any big name. Because they want to feel morally superior, and feel entitled to have everything they want, they just switch it up, and put the blame on someone else.


"Nintendo blocked my way to pirate, so now it's alright to pirate!", Or "I deserve to play 30 year old gameboy games on my switch!", Are laughable excuses. It's just sad that none of them actually have the skills, to trully debate their vision. No, they mostly just block you in order to get a "mental victory"

Sorry to go so off topic.



stanleyopar2000 said:


> Dude man stop simping for Nintendo or GTFO this discussion



A discussion is made with arguments. I made mine, feel free to share yours if there is a logic behind them.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

BeniBel said:


> Piracy does hit a company, but offcourse not to a point where it actually hurts most companies. Even with 5% piracy (surely it's not that high I guess), Nintendo will still make fortunes on any Mario game. But indeed, why try finding excuses?


I'll be honest, I don't really _care _that piracy might hurt a company. They're missing out on _potential _profit_._ Literally the idea of money they might be making if people didn't pirate. But considering I don't think most of these people were going to buy the official products anyways... it's nothing more than a hypothetical. And given Nintendo makes billions, I don't think it's hurting them.

So why can't people just approach it like that instead of pulling some excuse out of their ass about why Nintendo taking down some fangame is what makes it acceptable? 


BeniBel said:


> But I think it's what I pointed out earlier, it's just entitlement for most part. The other being the need to rebel and be morally superior. Most youngsters today feel they need to stand up "against the system", but have no clue how to do so, and just tackle any big name. Because they want to feel morally superior, and feel entitled to have everything they want, they just switch it up, and put the blame on someone else.
> 
> "Nintendo blocked my way to pirate, so now it's alright to pirate!", Or "I deserve to play 30 year old gameboy games on my switch!", Are laughable excuses.


This is just my personal perspective on things, but as someone who's mostly been around for the 3DS/Wii scenes, less so Switch. 
I honestly think part of the 'fun' in modding and piracy was the difficulty of it. It's fun to me to simply get it working in the first place, but I definitely sense a bit of entitlement from people who expect piracy to be an incredibly easy process for... _some_ reason. 
freeShop must have really changed people's expectations, I've seen people who will absolutely get upset at any minor inconvenience. I'd argue piracy isn't _supposed_ to be easy. The hassle of setting that shit up and getting it to work is the price you pay instead of paying $60 to Nintendo. I just don't understand the mental gymnastics needed to insinuate Nintendo is somehow _wrong_ for preventing piracy. 

Honestly, if people really wanted to make a stand against the system, maybe they should use their energy against companies that actually cause substantial harm. Things like the sexual harassment / workplace issues Activision-Blizzard's had, for instance, are _far _more important than basically anything Nintendo's done - but I never see that kind of thing brought up... probably because even though it actually affects people, it doesn't mildly inconvenience them, the customer. And that's all that matters to them - it's a real selfish way of thinking.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Jul 30, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> I'll be honest, I don't really _care _that piracy might hurt a company. They're missing out on _potential _profit_._ Literally the idea of money they might be making if people didn't pirate. But considering I don't think most of these people were going to buy the official products anyways... it's nothing more than a hypothetical. And given Nintendo makes billions, I don't think it's hurting them.
> 
> So why can't people just approach it like that instead of pulling some excuse out of their ass about why Nintendo taking down some fangame is what makes it acceptable?


It's obvious, because they fear they might be judged by people if they reveal they pirate Switch games without a convenient excuse. It's better if Nintendo did something bad recently or if there's other pirates along with them so that they have very little to risk, bragging about how downloading console games off the internet is "the right thing to do to defeat the evil corporations". Those motherfuckers are basically rebellious teenagers


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> It's obvious, because they fear they might be judged by people if they reveal they pirate Switch games without a convenient excuse. It's better if Nintendo did something bad recently or if there's other pirates along with them so that they have very little to risk, bragging about how downloading console games off the internet is "the right thing to do to defeat the evil corporations". Those motherfuckers are basically rebellious teenagers


why would anyone give half a shit about people judging them for pirating video games? that's like being scared someone's going to yell at you for jaywalking


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 30, 2022)

Cut off one head, two more will come back
Just another useless move by shittendo, they should rather focus on actually making a good console and games rather
But as if corpos learn anything at all


And hey, guess this thread was useful after all, found more idiots to add to my ignore list


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 30, 2022)

the discourse is truly cyclical


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 30, 2022)

BeniBel said:


> Piracy does hit a company, but offcourse not to a point where it actually hurts most companies. Even with 5% piracy (surely it's not that high I guess), Nintendo will still make fortunes on any Mario game. But indeed, why try finding excuses?
> 
> But I think it's what I pointed out earlier, it's just entitlement for most part. The other being the need to rebel and be morally superior. Most youngsters today feel they need to stand up "against the system", but have no clue how to do so, and just tackle any big name. Because they want to feel morally superior, and feel entitled to have everything they want, they just switch it up, and put the blame on someone else.
> 
> ...


 
Sure dude, nothing wrong with a company trying to protect its IP, but cracking/hacking is around since forever... I'm 38 years old and I'm still remember how we used to crack EVERYTHING in the past.. I do believe a lot changed in this realm, but don't get me wrong, if something is hackable it will be done and discussing morality around this subject on Internet forum is pointless, it won't get you anywhere...and lastly we are all entitled to do whatever we fuck want with our systems...if Nintendo is displeased all it can do is exactly what they are doing...it won't stop me from playing their pirated games if want to.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 31, 2022)

Tumbleweed said:


> Sure dude, nothing wrong with a company trying to protect its IP, but cracking/hacking is around since forever... I'm 38 years old and I'm still remember how we used to crack EVERYTHING in the past.. I do believe a lot changed in this realm, but don't get me wrong, if something is hackable it will be done and discussing morality around this subject on Internet forum is pointless, it won't get you anywhere...and lastly we are all entitled to do whatever we fuck want with our systems...if Nintendo is displeased all it can do is exactly what they are doing...it won't stop me from playing their pirated games if want to.


I'll never buy a system unless or until it's hacked - especailly nowadays where you have games that are digital only downloads. I've bought loads of games in the past and then the servers go offline or you can't download the game you paid for or the activation server ceases to exist anymore. Once bitten....
I own 1 switch game which is cartridge based, that's all and the rest of the time I mostly use homebrew or dumped nsp/xci games. On other systems I used to buy games, but not for a long time now as I may as well spend my cash on something else - like food and fuel.

This is a ps vita game - an example of the kind of thing I am talking about; Basically half the gameplay will now be lost,


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

If Nintendo doesn't want their games pirated, maybe they should suck less as a company.

If you think I as a consumer do not have the right to do what I want with my console, because it offends you or some shitty company you stan, you can get bent.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 31, 2022)

if they were a perfect company you'd still pirate their games

maybe nintendo should dmca gbatemp for having GBA in the title, that way there'd be nowhere to complain about "nintendo bad, the reason i pirate" /s


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

"Uhhhhh here's what you'd ACTUALLY do, because I know your own actions better than you!!"
Yeah great fuckin' argument there dingus. You got a REAL objection to my points or are you just mad I think Nintendo is shit?


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jul 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> If you think I as a consumer do not have the right to do what I want with my console, because it offends you or some shitty company you stan, you can get bent.


I mean, you literally don't. If you pirated their games, then they could sue you and win if they cared enough.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

ChaosEternal said:


> I mean, you literally don't. If you pirated their games, then they could sue you and win if they cared enough.


Yawn. I don't give a shit what the law says. Piracy is morally justifiable as protest. It's like saying you shouldn't be allowed to protest in a way that breaks the law.

Good thing I've never pirated a Nintendo game in my life


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jul 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Yawn. I don't give a shit what the law says. Piracy is morally justifiable as protest. It's like saying you shouldn't be allowed to protest in a way that breaks the law.


Which is fine, but it doesn't change the fact that you objectively do not have the legal right to pirate games. You could make the argument that you have the MORAL right to do so, but that's a completely different argument. I would have assumed that we were talking about legal rights given the context, but I'd be lying if I claimed I always guess accurately!


----------



## Lumince (Jul 31, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> if they were a perfect company you'd still pirate their games
> 
> maybe nintendo should dmca gbatemp for having GBA in the title, that way there'd be nowhere to complain about "nintendo bad, the reason i pirate" /s


You're damn right we would lol


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 31, 2022)

ChaosEternal said:


> Which is fine, but it doesn't change the fact that you objectively do not have the legal right to pirate games. You could make the argument that you have the MORAL right to do so, but that's a completely different argument. I would have assumed that we were talking about legal rights given the context, but I'd be lying if I claimed I always guess accurately!


caring about the legality of it has never been a real concern here considering they very rarely go after people that download games (uploading/providing them is another story, of course)


LainaGabranth said:


> "Uhhhhh here's what you'd ACTUALLY do, because I know your own actions better than you!!"
> Yeah great fuckin' argument there dingus. You got a REAL objection to my points or are you just mad I think Nintendo is shit?


Yup I'm absolutely personally offended you have negative opinions about a faceless corporation. Boils my blood. True story. 


Lumince said:


> You're damn right we would lol


You're honest! And aren't making bullshit excuses! I respect the hell out of that. You go!


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jul 31, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> caring about the legality of it has never been a real concern here considering they very rarely go after people that download games (uploading/providing them is another story, of course)


True, I can't actually recall an instance of a game company going after an individual for (download) piracy.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Yup I'm absolutely personally offended you have negative opinions about a faceless corporation. Boils my blood.


That must be the case, otherwise I don't know why you'd boldly assume I'd pirate after Nintendo got better as a company. I purchase every game I pirate unless it's from a deeply unethical company like EA or ActiBlizz, and I have the steam library to prove it.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 31, 2022)

ChaosEternal said:


> True, I can't actually recall an instance of a game company going after individuals for (download) piracy.


It's almost impossible really, the most I've ever seen is some scare letters if you torrent something. 

If you went after everyone who's listened to an MP3 or something, you'd probably lock up half the damn planet


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

ChaosEternal said:


> Which is fine, but it doesn't change the fact that you objectively do not have the legal right to pirate games. You could make the argument that you have the MORAL right to do so, but that's a completely different argument. I would have assumed that we were talking about legal rights given the context, but I'd be lying if I claimed I always guess accurately!


Why would I give a shit what the law thinks? You and I both know copyright law was written by Disney and their corporate puppets, I don't give a shit what a bunch of geriatric old dudes tell me they think is wrong. I as a consumer have a right to do what I please with my device. If I want to run Quake 2 on a Switch or if I want to make a playable backup of a game I own, or will own in the future, it's my device, I'll do what I want with it.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> That must be the case, otherwise I don't know why you'd boldly assume I'd pirate after Nintendo got better as a company. I purchase every game I pirate unless it's from a deeply unethical company like EA or ActiBlizz, and I have the steam library to prove it.


Honestly it's not that unreasonable of an assumption, in my opinion - we're on a hacking board, a group of people who mostly gravitate around, let's be real, pirating Nintendo games. And if you could pirate a game for free with little to no downsides, why would you pay for it? Most people here don't and wouldn't. It sure as hell isn't _unethical_, it's an infinite digital good and no one's losing anything. 
Nintendo's not the best company out of there, I'm not a bootlicker, but their issues are absolutely blown out of proportion a lot of the time. Most of the things I've seen people care whine and winge over are absolutely non-issues compared to shit like ActiBlizz. (It's basically always just DMCA takedowns of things that are immediately reuploaded and preserved five times over by fans!)


----------



## nWo (Jul 31, 2022)

Umm, I lost my way looking for an alternative, but there are "war" comments for topics off the radar.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 31, 2022)

nWo said:


> Umm, I lost my way looking for an alternative, but there are "war" comments for topics off the radar.


Most of the substantial posts are earlier in the thread. Does this point you in the right direction?


JaredYoshi said:


> anyways, they havent taken down this another repo: https://github.com/borntohonk/SigPatches/releases
> it has a guide about how to make your own sigpatches
> probably everyone downloaded it but, heres a backup in case it gets taken down


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Honestly it's not that unreasonable of an assumption, in my opinion - we're on a hacking board, a group of people who mostly gravitate around, let's be real, pirating Nintendo games. And if you could pirate a game for free with little to no downsides, why would you pay for it? Most people here don't and wouldn't. It sure as hell isn't _unethical_, it's an infinite digital good and no one's losing anything.
> Nintendo's not the best company out of there, I'm not a bootlicker, but their issues are absolutely blown out of proportion a lot of the time. Most of the things I've seen people care whine and winge over are absolutely non-issues compared to shit like ActiBlizz. (It's basically always just DMCA takedowns of things that are immediately reuploaded and preserved five times over by fans!)


I think it's actually quite unreasonable all things considered, most people only pirate because they don't have the funds immediately, and it's been that way for literally decades. Look at South America for example, they had overwhelmingly large numbers of arcade game piracy, especially for Capcom titles, and yet their piracy actually spurred innovation from Capcom's end. Not to mention they still remain a consistent market for the company, and many other fighting game companies (though not as much anymore now that they've moved to much more expensive consoles and the like.)

I'd be willing to bet 5 LainaCoins™ on the fact that most people are just here for emulation on their devices through modding rather than outright piracy. It's a hunch rather than a data based assumption but my personal experience with reading posts here seems to be that piracy is not the overwhelming majority that it is commonly presented as, at least among the community. Lurkers and people who make an account just to troubleshoot one thing and dip forever however, if generously considered the "community" are likely to tip some odds, but not enough to outright prevail in measurements.


----------



## AkitoUF (Jul 31, 2022)

Someone else will pick the torch.


----------



## Trip_Away (Jul 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I think it's actually quite unreasonable all things considered, most people only pirate because they don't have the funds immediately, and it's been that way for literally decades. Look at South America for example, they had overwhelmingly large numbers of arcade game piracy, especially for Capcom titles, and yet their piracy actually spurred innovation from Capcom's end. Not to mention they still remain a consistent market for the company, and many other fighting game companies (though not as much anymore now that they've moved to much more expensive consoles and the like.)
> 
> I'd be willing to bet 5 LainaCoins™ on the fact that most people are just here for emulation on their devices through modding rather than outright piracy. It's a hunch rather than a data based assumption but my personal experience with reading posts here seems to be that piracy is not the overwhelming majority that it is commonly presented as, at least among the community. Lurkers and people who make an account just to troubleshoot one thing and dip forever however, if generously considered the "community" are likely to tip some odds, but not enough to outright prevail in measurements.



As a Latin American, I can confirm that there are a large number of pirate arcades, especially in many small stores in humble sectors.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 31, 2022)

linuxares said:


> and that is so freaking stupid since Discord log everything



Yup, if only there was I don't know some kind of Web Archive or something.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I think it's actually quite unreasonable all things considered, most people only pirate because they don't have the funds immediately, and it's been that way for literally decades. Look at South America for example, they had overwhelmingly large numbers of arcade game piracy, especially for Capcom titles, and yet their piracy actually spurred innovation from Capcom's end. Not to mention they still remain a consistent market for the company, and many other fighting game companies (though not as much anymore now that they've moved to much more expensive consoles and the like.)


Honestly, I don't exactly associate GBAtemp with that sort of piracy market myself, I'm well aware there is some overlap, but I've seen enough US flags and topical political discourse on the board to know a lot of people here definitely do come from areas that are better off. That's a reason for sure, but I don't think it's _the _reason people here do so. 



LainaGabranth said:


> I'd be willing to bet 5 LainaCoins™ on the fact that most people are just here for emulation on their devices through modding rather than outright piracy. It's a hunch rather than a data based assumption but my personal experience with reading posts here seems to be that piracy is not the overwhelming majority that it is commonly presented as, at least among the community. Lurkers and people who make an account just to troubleshoot one thing and dip forever however, if generously considered the "community" are likely to tip some odds, but not enough to outright prevail in measurements.


I do think a reason that you don't see it quite as often is that, well, it _is_ technically illegal. A lot of people can't grasp that legality and morality are separate, so not too many really want to out and admit they pirate video games because of that. There's a reason most of those you see admitting to it in this thread are also pulling out some moral justification "Oh it's because Nintendo's bad for doing something I don't like, they deserve it" type of excuse to try and compensate for it. 

Just a personal observation, but I've modded like, dozens of 3DS and Wii systems for people over the years, and literally every single one of them wanted to get games for free. Not for themes, not for homebrew, but plain piracy. I'm well aware that doesn't represent literally everyone, but it gives me a perspective on what people mod their consoles for. 

(Side note: emulation's still piracy. It's not wrong, but let's not be disingenuous here, the vast majority of people don't dump their SNES carts. Downloading a ROM of a game you own is still technically piracy! Crazy, huh? Doesn't mean it's immoral!)


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

That's a strange situation, because I've had an opposite experience with modding stuff, all people wanted to do was play Mario on the NES on their Xbox One, phones, PSPs (seriously the number of people who want NES games on PSP in my area are insane.) But I'm also in the south, where most people (for some reason???) think SMB1 when they think of video games, and that's like, exclusively it? You get the occasional "can I get free fortnite vbucks on my switch???" kid here or there, but that's a whole other issue to even get into.

(Side note, I don't consider emulation piracy, and I don't think anyone else should too. I already stated prior I don't give a shit what the law says, and as an extension of that I don't think someone should be told by the law what to think, because the law is designed by the opposite in mind; in a proper society we would democratically decide what is or isn't piracy rather than let the rich decide for us, and I am of the unmovable stance that emulation of previous generation consoles is not piracy for the same reason that it's not piracy to pirate a modern game whose team have all been fired and replaced, such as pirating the C&C Ultimate Collection, as almost every game in that collection has had the teams responsible for it [up until C&C4 I think?] either fired or quit from Electronic Arts. Also, EA fucking *SUCKS* but that's not a factor in this scenario.)


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> (Side note, I don't consider emulation piracy, and I don't think anyone else should too. I already stated prior I don't give a shit what the law says, and as an extension of that I don't think someone should be told by the law what to think, because the law is designed by the opposite in mind; in a proper society we would democratically decide what is or isn't piracy rather than let the rich decide for us, and I am of the unmovable stance that emulation of previous generation consoles is not piracy for the same reason that it's not piracy to pirate a modern game whose team have all been fired and replaced, such as pirating the C&C Ultimate Collection, as almost every game in that collection has had the teams responsible for it [up until C&C4 I think?] either fired or quit from Electronic Arts. Also, EA fucking *SUCKS* but that's not a factor in this scenario.)


I feel I should make this clear, when I say "it is piracy" I do _not _mean "it is wrong". Morality and legality are not the same thing. It's still _piracy_ to do those things, even if you'd find it morally justifiable to do so. You literally say "it is not piracy to pirate..." it's like, right there! 
You can consider it "morally acceptable" and be okay with doing it, honestly I wouldn't disagree, but the fact that it is 'piracy' is pretty much objective by definition, even if you think the word makes it seem like it's wrong to do. 
I'll be honest, it's mostly just a semantics thing than anything, really


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 31, 2022)

wheres a ryanroxs copycat when you need em?


----------



## EnigmaExodus (Jul 31, 2022)

ChaosEternal said:


> True, I can't actually recall an instance of a game company going after an individual for (download) piracy.


IIRC Japan has entertained that sort of nonsense in the past.



Archolm said:


> I also don't like the idea of "current gen" hardware being hacked. Simply because of the attention it draws from scumbag companies like N. One day, one of these nut job politicians is going to come in, either in the US or the EU parliament, and he/she/they may get it in their right minds to go after every single one of us. And by us I mean the fine people who make this all possible for the majority of us. The crackers, hackers and morally just people.
> 
> I like backups as much as the next guy but current gen... eh, wouldn't mind it if it doesn't become widespread.


Can understand where the perspective comes from but IMO if there is no distribution of pirated materials do not really see any issues here. Nintendo and co are not just poor bullied kids being picked on. They do not have to be NICE and help out with running homebrew on YOUR device but if its YOU playing with YOUR own console that is your problem.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 31, 2022)

ChaosEternal said:


> True, I can't actually recall an instance of a game company going after an individual for (download) piracy.



Kongnutz


----------



## huma_dawii (Jul 31, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 320280​
> When you need to play illegitimate backups on a hacked Nintendo Switch, one of the most important tools you'll need are sigpatches; normally, custom firmware Atmosphere does not allow the running of pirated games, but these sigpatches allow users to install .NSP files that they've downloaded from the internet. As of today, though, one of the most notable and popular sources of sigpatches--user iTotalJustice's GitHub repository of them--has been removed permanently, through a DMCA takedown. The GitHub was still active as of earlier today, but if you try to access it now, you'll be redirected to a DMCA takedown form, filed by Nintendo of America.
> 
> 
> ...


Great Nintendo, WTF. Is there a backup?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> I feel I should make this clear, when I say "it is piracy" I do _not _mean "it is wrong". Morality and legality are not the same thing. It's still _piracy_ to do those things, even if you'd find it morally justifiable to do so. You literally say "it is not piracy to pirate..." it's like, right there!
> You can consider it "morally acceptable" and be okay with doing it, honestly I wouldn't disagree, but the fact that it is 'piracy' is pretty much objective by definition, even if you think the word makes it seem like it's wrong to do.
> I'll be honest, it's mostly just a semantics thing than anything, really


Nah, it's not piracy. Piracy as I define it requires money to be denied from the developers, with "pirate" in that sense meaning cracking relative to the presently accepted definition. When English develops a word that describes "Downloading a product that, despite being for sale presently, does not actually give money or royalties to the original developers" then I'll use it, but for now we have to use the limited vocabulary of this dogshit language. I can't wait for the day when arguments are done with psychic vibes that perfectly convey abstract concepts and emotion.

Emulation is preservation, not piracy, full stop. Any other position is just flat out wrong and I have no interest in them.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I can't wait for the day when arguments are done with psychic vibes that perfectly convey abstract concepts and emotion.


Mentally projecting the message "alright bro, you do you" with positive intent


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Mentally projecting the message "alright bro, you do you" with positive intent


It's off topic as fuck but for real imagine how fucking sick that'd be. You don't have to speak another language, you don't have to search for a cultural equivalent that conveys the same aloofness and "agree to disagree" vibe, you could just think really hard to some random Japanese guy and he won't hit you with the "Nani sore? Oshii no??" of death.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Nintendo got better as a company


The Switch is obviously better than the commercial failure that was the Wii U, but "Nintendo got better as a company" really? 

They're milking some of their games just as much as Rockstar does with GTA V, online play is now a paid service, their sports games feel barebones (while content will be added later), and the whole "insert the cartridge and play" concept has died thanks to updates and dlc.

Oh, and that god damn digital Mario 3D All-Stars "limited edition" farce. "Tier 2" of NSO is also pretty pathetic, and am expecting a "Tier 3" with Wii/WiiU games since they're imitating their rivals.

Yeah, they really got better as a company.


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 31, 2022)

I don't get the people mad about piracy (that aren't paid by Nintendo of course).
Why don't they just pirate if they're so jealous? If they're not jealous why don't they stfu & play their legally bought games?
& just to Eminem u don't give me the BS about driving up game prices b/c games are actually a lot cheaper these days if you count for inflation. Per google: "$50 in 1989 is equivalent in purchasing power to about *$119.48 today"*


----------



## Trip_Away (Jul 31, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> & just to Eminem u don't give me the BS about driving up game prices b/c games are actually a lot cheaper these days if you count for inflation. Per google: "$50 in 1989 is equivalent in purchasing power to about *$119.48 today"*



Not if you live in a third world country, where the price in the local currency increases considerably from time to time, due to the devaluation of said currency with respect to the dollar.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 31, 2022)

Trip_Away said:


> Not if you live in a third world country, where the price in the local currency increases considerably from time to time, due to the devaluation of said currency with respect to the dollar.


True, but the digital prices are very cheap (imo). Gray key sellers make it very accessible, too.

Xbox/PlayStation stores in Turkey, Argentina and India have really good prices. Of course, that's due to the currency value there and wages.


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 31, 2022)

ChaosEternal said:


> True, I can't actually recall an instance of a game company going after an individual for (download) piracy.





stanleyopar2000 said:


> Kongnutz


Kongnutz got in legal trouble for uploading, not downloading.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 31, 2022)

ISPs used to or still send warnings/threats to not download piracy. They apparently also throttle customers' speeds, but yeah, this is different than game companies.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 31, 2022)

Chary said:


> When you need to play illegitimate backups on a hacked Nintendo Switch, one of the most important tools you'll need are sigpatches; normally, custom firmware Atmosphere does not allow the running of pirated games, but these sigpatches allow users to install .NSP files that they've downloaded from the internet.


That's not completely true. You need them too for "selfmade" NSP forwarders for (legal) homebrew applications. If you want to have something like the *hbmenu* or *NX-Shell* on your homescreen among the other game icons, then you need sigpatches too.



Donnie-Burger said:


> Surprised it took this long.  Good thiung we have many that can re-create them.


Including yourself. There's a guide here on gbatemp telling you how to create/update them yourself whenever there's a new FW update.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 31, 2022)

@Chary Source link is broken.

That anti-circumvention clause is such a pain in the ass. "Unofficial NSPs" mainly refers to homebrew (hence "unofficial") and it avoids specifically mentioning use for piracy, but of course Nintendo doesn't care about that because it's all the same to them. Whether you're hacking your console for piracy or homebrew, you're evil and need to be stopped.
GitHub was not the best place for this anyway. It's not even source code. Nothing stopping iTotalJustice from switching to another host and continuing as if nothing happened, the takedown request didn't say not to.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 31, 2022)

ChibiMofo said:


> Maybe in _your _world everyone is thieving scumbag. But don't presume that the rest of us live that way.


I imagine you are going to be really annoyed when I release my new windows tool that I started making *today* to generate sig patches on windows - no need for python scripts. I've already nearly completed the loader stuff and I expect I'll be finished the FW/ES stuff pretty soon as well as I know how to write bitshifting code in c#....... Muwhahahah, I imagine the salt from you will be epic.

Here's a screenshot on getting the offsets to dump the loader from package 3 from the latest Atmosphere:






If you are in any doubt that I can do the rest of the code easily, check out the python scripts I released. I will just convert those to c# code and make a nice gui so that noobs can use it to generated their own patches.

Muwhahahahahahaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jul 31, 2022)

Nintendo getting desperate, steady reaching again, smfh ‍♂‍♂


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 31, 2022)

y'all stop insulting each other over this. legal rights aren't the same as ethics, but there's obvious arguable overlap, and whatever, talk till you're blue in the face. But instead of bashing each other, bash those who deserve it. Namely: capcom for never finishing megaman legends 3!

what? off-topic? *grumble, grumble*  fine, jeez. thanks, nintendo!

Nah, but I'm surprised they went after just one repository and didn't plan a massive campaign to take them all down like they've done in the past. Odd move by nintendo as this'll probably just motivate someone to create a dead-simple tool for folks to make their own. fingers crossed


----------



## mrdude (Jul 31, 2022)

osaka35 said:


> y'all stop insulting each other over this. legal rights aren't the same as ethics, but there's obvious arguable overlap, and whatever, talk till you're blue in the face. But instead of bashing each other, bash those who deserve it. Namely: capcom for never finishing megaman legends 3!
> 
> what? off-topic? *grumble, grumble*  fine, jeez. thanks, nintendo!
> 
> Nah, but I'm surprised they went after just one repository and didn't plan a massive campaign to take them all down like they've done in the past. Odd move by nintendo as this'll probably just motivate someone to create a dead-simple tool for folks to make their own. fingers crossed


No need to cross your fingers - I'm already on it for a windows gui for noobs. Python scripts are already available and have been for a long time,


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I imagine you are going to be really annoyed when I release my new windows tool that I started making *today* to generate sig patches on windows - no need for python scripts. I've already nearly completed the loader stuff and I expect I'll be finished the FW/ES stuff pretty soon as well as I know how to write bitshifting code in c#....... Muwhahahah, I imagine the salt from you will be epic.
> 
> Here's a screenshot on getting the offsets to dump the loader from package 3 from the latest Atmosphere:
> 
> ...


based and yarharrpilled


----------



## Kopimist (Jul 31, 2022)

For those who missed it: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-create-your-own-sigpatches.616288/


----------



## G33ksquad (Jul 31, 2022)

osaka35 said:


> y'all stop insulting each other over this. legal rights aren't the same as ethics, but there's obvious arguable overlap, and whatever, talk till you're blue in the face. But instead of bashing each other, bash those who deserve it. Namely: capcom for never finishing megaman legends 3!
> 
> what? off-topic? *grumble, grumble*  fine, jeez. thanks, nintendo!
> 
> Nah, but I'm surprised they went after just one repository and didn't plan a massive campaign to take them all down like they've done in the past. Odd move by nintendo as this'll probably just motivate someone to create a dead-simple tool for folks to make their own. fingers crossed


Don’t be surprised, we’re on GBATemp, a lot of folks here obviously know how and where to get what they need, I’ve come to learn a lot of folks have consoles running homebrew that were literally given a step by step guide, not saying this will stop everyone, but I also don’t think it won’t stop some. I imagine if they can mess up the steps for some people and break some of the automated tools for updating sigpatches directly on the console that they will accomplish something. I think the goal isn’t to stop it altogether but to make it to where for some, it’s just hard enough to make them give up.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 31, 2022)

Kopimist said:


> For those who missed it: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-create-your-own-sigpatches.616288/


but don't they need to be updated (the python scripts) for every fw that breaks the previous patches? also if they took ITJ'S patches on those grounds maybe they're preparing to take down atmosphere too


----------



## zebrone (Jul 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> No need to cross your fingers - I'm already on it for a windows gui for noobs. Python scripts are already available and have been for a long time,


Do you link it,please?


----------



## Kopimist (Jul 31, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> but don't they need to be updated (the python scripts) for every fw that breaks the previous patches? also if they took ITJ'S patches on those grounds maybe they're preparing to take down atmosphere too


I honestly have no idea, I don't actually own a switch, was just sharing this with others


----------



## OperationNT (Jul 31, 2022)

As sigpatches are just values and offsets, they doesn't contain any "intellectual property" by themselves. So, in most countries (which don't care about this stupid DMCA), there is absolutely nothing illegal here.

Just need to find another host in almost 95% of countries and it should be safe (simply avoid US and Japan)...

The problem here is that Github is possessed by Microsoft which has no interest in upsetting Nintendo: between big companies, they stick together...


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 31, 2022)

Trip_Away said:


> Not if you live in a third world country, where the price in the local currency increases considerably from time to time, due to the devaluation of said currency with respect to the dollar.


That sucks, but I still doubt it has anything to do with piracy.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 31, 2022)

osaka35 said:


> Nah, but I'm surprised they went after just one repository and didn't plan a massive campaign to take them all down like they've done in the past. Odd move by nintendo as this'll probably just motivate someone to create a dead-simple tool for folks to make their own. fingers crossed


I've never seen something get taken down by Nintendo that fans didn't immediately reupload and spread harder than before. They're usually pretty damn good about this stuff.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 31, 2022)

actually the fine should be thrown out (criminal) cause it's honestly higher than the max amount per offense reading the count # (11) the max amount for him should be 2,750,000 USD NOT 4,500,000 USD sorry for the offtopicness but i rather show how screwed up  and corrupted our judicial branch is (either that or the judges ned to go back to third grade or a calculator to do multiplication)


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 1, 2022)

Maybe we should circumvent it like everyone else did with Youtube-dl back in the day, two things I know about Github, 1. they can't easily fight back against large scale coordinated efforts by hundreds if not thousands of users and 2. They have little to no punitive reinforcement at all.

See this for more info on what I mean by circumventing it.


----------



## Augusto101 (Aug 1, 2022)

Lmao nice try Nintendo...


----------



## cracker (Aug 1, 2022)

esikitty said:


> I think its only fair to pirate games. Not many can buy a $60 title. Many Nintendo games never go down in price or provide a demo to try out. Many pirates do piracy just to be a pirate and never buy anything but many pirates try to enjoy the experience first before buying the game. It's Nintendo's fault for not providing a refund system if you were to buy a bad game in the eshop



I always buy the games I like (if available) on PC. Kinda hard to buy on the eShop when you're banned. 

Just password protect a 7z with them inside, add a fake readme, and don't draw attention.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 1, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> right?  They but hurt that after the tx scandal clones are everywhere now.  They are gonna get the same outcome this time around.  I'm sure they don't like the fact that they can't touch the atmos creator (Even though they have tried).
> 
> DMC Aye Aye.


They can always send Ninjas.... lol



Flame said:


> Goddamn it i just modded my switch today...
> 
> this kind of crap just follows me in life and internet.
> 
> how else is a man supposed to play his nes roms ?


PC? retroarch+shaders



ChiefReginod said:


> All the more reason to get a Steam Deck and just emulate the Switch. The Nintendo of today isn't the Nintendo we all grew up with.





ertaboy356b said:


> Uh, if you can buy a $250 switch, you can buy a $60 game. Otherwise you can just not play games?


250$ is one time investment, but games are like a food, it never ends and you end up spending 4 times or more on them than you did on the switch. 4 AAA Games cost as much as a switch.

60+60+60+60 = 240$
so yeah.... and that would be total of almost 500$ for 4 games! not counting that people play more than 4 games.
Also take into acount that people get used consoles for far cheaper and some olso get them as a gift.
so when acumulated its not a small abount of money for games, and also thats not the only expense they have in life ...


----------



## isoboy (Aug 1, 2022)

mrdude said:


> No need to cross your fingers - I'm already on it for a windows gui for noobs. Python scripts are already available and have been for a long time,


Thank you


----------



## Jack_Bauer (Aug 1, 2022)

@mrdude would it possible to make it work on ubuntu/linux as well?


----------



## jaysea (Aug 1, 2022)

Jack_Bauer said:


> @mrdude would it possible to make it work on ubuntu/linux as well?


Doesn't it work on wine?


----------



## Jack_Bauer (Aug 1, 2022)

jaysea said:


> Doesn't it work on wine?


I don't have wine installed, I have bottles. If wine is what is required to make it work, then I'll install it, although I prefer not to.


----------



## Spider_Man (Aug 1, 2022)

So I wonder how folks will get new sigpatches now nintendo have shut it down.


----------



## Turbo_Interceptor (Aug 1, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> So I wonder how folks will get new sigpatches now nintendo have shut it down.



mrdude is working on that at the moment:

Sig patches

I see the next wave of MK8 DLC tracks will be available on the 4th. Wondering if Nintendo will release a firmware update right before and make that a requirement to play the new tracks?


----------



## Tumbleweed (Aug 1, 2022)

Turbo_Interceptor said:


> mrdude is working on that at the moment:
> 
> Sig patches
> 
> I see the next wave of MK8 DLC tracks will be available on the 4th. Wondering if Nintendo will release a firmware update right before and make that a requirement to play the new tracks?


Nah...MK8 needs a very low master key... I don't recall which one... but the master key that matters... everything else can be ignored by installers...



Spider_Man said:


> So I wonder how folks will get new sigpatches now nintendo have shut it down.


Finding patches is very easy...and people can just make their own, this will do absolutely NOTHING to the switch hacking scene...just wait for ninty to drop 15.0.0 and you will see how fast people will provide those patches...wait and see...


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 1, 2022)

Lumince said:


> Doubt it tbh
> What are they gonna do? Make an atmosphere detector? lol


dont give them ideas.


----------



## Lumince (Aug 1, 2022)

MetoMeto said:


> dont give them ideas.


We can just patch that out too LOL Or tell it that nothing was found


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 1, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> So I wonder how folks will get new sigpatches now nintendo have shut it down.


Nothing stopping people from re-uploading the repository, it happened with youtube-dl.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 1, 2022)

Lumince said:


> Doubt it tbh
> What are they gonna do? Make an atmosphere detector? lol


I mean SciresM does give Nintendo the right to use any code from atmosphere without being tied to GPLv2 license, (same for Yuzu and Ryujinx) so they most definitely could if they wanted to. Wouldn't be very useful to them though since Piracy usually requires more than just Atmosphere and Atmosphere's clause doesn't extend to those other patches.


> * [Nintendo](https://github.com/Nintendo) is exempt from GPLv2 licensing and may (at its option) instead license any source code authored for the Atmosphère project under the Zero-Clause BSD license.


Source


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 1, 2022)

IIRC, smoeone made a tutorial here on GBATemp on how patches were created.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 1, 2022)

ScarletDreamz said:


> IIRC, smoeone made a tutorial here on GBATemp on how patches were created.


That's cool, Although I don't think that our response should be to work around it (in attempt to please Nintendo) instead of fighting back against it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 1, 2022)

the thing about dmca is, it's like a slap suit.
they can just do it even if it's illegitimately, but no one has time or money to contest it's legitimacy


----------



## Spider_Man (Aug 2, 2022)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> Nothing stopping people from re-uploading the repository, it happened with youtube-dl.


Its ok re uploading the repository that we currently have.

But its likely when taking the github down they issues a cease and desist preventing them from continuing their work under a new name/site.

Then who will make/host future sigpatches or do we risk doing a random Google search and be bombarded with fake/scam links/n00btube videos claiming to have new sigpatches and ends up been a virus or link to bs endless surveys.


----------



## peteruk (Aug 2, 2022)

Looks like this story has made TorrentFreak now..

Why Nintendo Uses the DMCA to Take Down Piracy-Enabling SigPatches


----------



## horokeusama (Aug 2, 2022)

Does that affects AIO updater?


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 2, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> Its ok re uploading the repository that we currently have.
> 
> But its likely when taking the github down they issues a cease and desist preventing them from continuing their work under a new name/site.


*Deterring them, not preventing.  It's not very common with Github DMCA requests on github anyway but nothing is really stopping anyone from illegally continuing it.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 2, 2022)

horokeusama said:


> Does that affects AIO updater?


Pretty sure it does, at least until it's updated for the new source (Please don't encourage people to build themselves as opposed to reposing the Repo.


----------



## musmanzafar (Aug 3, 2022)

Ia there any progress yet? I mean any place to get latest sigpatches now and in the future?


----------



## burhansalih (Aug 3, 2022)

musmanzafar said:


> Ia there any progress yet? I mean any place to get latest sigpatches now and in the future?


Yes a few but best to make your own.


----------



## dogcsty (Aug 3, 2022)

mrdude said:


> No need to cross your fingers - I'm already on it for a windows gui for noobs. Python scripts are already available and have been for a long time,


You know what? If for some reason you're not able to finish the GUI I give my word that I'll do it instead and share it so guys you really don't need to worry about it

Edit: Thinking about it we can directly make a homebrew app for this I might actually do that.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 3, 2022)

Jack_Bauer said:


> I don't have wine installed, I have bottles. If wine is what is required to make it work, then I'll install it, although I prefer not to.


Bottles use Wine. Just install .NET on it

EDIT: It uses it's own Wine version... (ffs!) but it works right out of the game in Bottles as well.


----------



## mrdude (Aug 3, 2022)

dogty said:


> You know what? If for some reason you're not able to finish the GUI I give my word that I'll do it instead and share it so guys you really don't need to worry about it
> 
> Edit: Thinking about it we can directly make a homebrew app for this I might actually do that.


If you know how to program in C# we could colaborate on it, I've written quite a few of the routines needed for it now, just a few to go and then design the layout. I only started on it a couple of days ago, today and for the rest of the week I am busy with work so won't be doing anymore until the weekend. There's python scripts already so there's no rush to get it done and basically ninty don't release that many FW updates to make this a rush job.


----------



## dogcsty (Aug 3, 2022)

mrdude said:


> If you know how to program in C# we could colaborate on it, I've written quite a few of the routines needed for it now, just a few to go and then design the layout. I only started on it a couple of days ago, today and for the rest of the week I am busy with work so won't be doing anymore until the weekend. There's python scripts already so there's no rush to get it done and basically ninty don't release that many FW updates to make this a rush job.


I know about the python scripts as I'm using them. I know c# but I was thinking of doing the routines in C or  C++ so that it can be ported one day easily in a hombrew app. I'm busy during the week days but I'll have a week off in two weeks I'll be able to do something then but like you said there's no rush now.


----------



## mrdude (Aug 3, 2022)

dogty said:


> I know about the python scripts as I'm using them. I know c# but I was thinking of doing the routines in C or  C++ so that it can be ported one day easily in a hombrew app. I'm busy during the week days but I'll have a week off in two weeks I'll be able to do something then but like you said there's no rush now.


Yep C would be good and probably a little faster as well, if you want to make a homebrew that would be good - that way all platforms would be covered. Python works on everything computer wise, c# works on windows, probably also linux, but homebrew would be best of all as scripts could be generated depending on Atmosphere versions on someones switch - also for the firmware that had installled.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 4, 2022)

dogty said:


> I know about the python scripts as I'm using them. I know c# but I was thinking of doing the routines in C or  C++ so that it can be ported one day easily in a hombrew app. I'm busy during the week days but I'll have a week off in two weeks I'll be able to do something then but like you said there's no rush now.



Ooooh a direct homebrew app for generating the sigpatches on-console?
Man that sounds like the most all-caps fuck you to Nintendo I've ever heard!

Running an app on Homebrew Launcher that automatically checks package3 and the firmware files to automatically generate the required IPS in the right path and add the changes to the patches.ini would be an absolute pipe dream of an accomplishment, hands down.


----------



## luigui30012 (Aug 4, 2022)

hello, the sigpatches are the same every time the firmware is updated or they must be done again


----------



## dogcsty (Aug 4, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Yep C would be good and probably a little faster as well, if you want to make a homebrew that would be good - that way all platforms would be covered. Python works on everything computer wise, c# works on windows, probably also linux, but homebrew would be best of all as scripts could be generated depending on Atmosphere versions on someones switch - also for the firmware that had installled.


First of all your work along with others reversing this whole thing is unparalleled I followed the IPS patch thread and it was fascinating I can't thank you guys enough. And yes that was the idea. I will actively work on it in two weeks.



ShadowOne333 said:


> Ooooh a direct homebrew app for generating the sigpatches on-console?
> Man that sounds like the most all-caps fuck you to Nintendo I've ever heard!
> 
> Running an app on Homebrew Launcher that automatically checks package3 and the firmware files to automatically generate the required IPS in the right path and add the changes to the patches.ini would be an absolute pipe dream of an accomplishment, hands down.


I find the fact that the switch executes the algorithm to sigpatch itself poetic and I'm highly motivated to work on this just for this fact alone.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 4, 2022)

dogty said:


> First of all your work along with others reversing this whole thing is unparalleled I followed the IPS patch thread and it was fascinating I can't thank you guys enough. And yes that was the idea. I will actively work on it in two weeks.
> 
> 
> I find the fact that the switch executes the algorithm to sigpatch itself poetic and I'm highly motivated to work on this just for this fact alone.



Godspeed.
May the work that you and mrdude do be the biggest middle finger to Nintendo 
I will be keeping an eye on the progress!


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2022)

even as a legit user on the switch, I don't really understand why Nintendo draws attention to themselves by doing things like this, because it's just going to come back at them ten fold.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Aug 4, 2022)

RednaxelaNnamtra said:


> Yeah, and homebrew forwarders aren't needed, are not supported by atmosphere, and will very much get you banned, if you ever decide to go online with cfw and forwarders installed.
> Also no, you don't need signature patches for any legal homebrew, those two either just decided not to ship any nro and not be compatible with stock atmosphere, or where using the Nintendo sdk, in which case those nsps are illegal for them to share.
> There is literally no technical reason for them to require signature patches.
> 
> ...



There are a few differences between how NSP homebrews and NRO homebrews are loaded. NRO files are relocatable and NSP files contain an NSO for their executable, which is static. That's a very minor thing but it is a clear and very obvious counter example to your claim.

There are also genuine reasons why you might want to use an unsigned NSP. The eshop is blocked in some countries (such as Russia) which makes acquiring legitimate digital titles impossible. If you were unlucky enough to buy a Switch with the sole intent of running homebrew, but it turned out that the game card slot was damaged (such as mine was when I bought my Mariko), then using sig patches to install a homebrew menu NSP is the only way to run homebrew in full memory mode. Even with a functional game card slot, if the eshop is blocked in your country you shouldn't be forced to buy a game just to run homebrew with full ram access. I exclusively use my Switch to write homebrew and the game engine which I have been working on for the past few years (video of a very early build: ) can not fit in to the memory provided by applet mode. If I was in Russia I would be forced to buy a physical game... orrrrr I could just install a HBM NSP. Why should I be forced to buy someone else's game just to create / play my own when something like sig patches are available and entirely legal? Because some people misuse them? No, that logic can fuck off.


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Aug 4, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> There are a few differences between how NSP homebrews and NRO homebrews are loaded. NRO files are relocatable and NSP files contain an NSO for their executable, which is static. That's a very minor thing but it is a clear and very obvious counter example to your claim.
> 
> There are also genuine reasons why you might want to use an unsigned NSP. The eshop is blocked in some countries (such as Russia) which makes acquiring legitimate digital titles impossible. If you were unlucky enough to buy a Switch with the sole intent of running homebrew, but it turned out that the game card slot was damaged (such as mine was when I bought my Mariko), then using sig patches to install a homebrew menu NSP is the only way to run homebrew in full memory mode. Even with a functional game card slot, if the eshop is blocked in your country you shouldn't be forced to buy a game just to run homebrew with full ram access. I exclusively use my Switch to write homebrew and the game engine which I have been working on for the past few years (video of a very early build: ) can not fit in to the memory provided by applet mode. If I was in Russia I would be forced to buy a physical game... orrrrr I could just install a HBM NSP. Why should I be forced to buy someone else's game just to create / play my own when something like sig patches are available and entirely legal? Because some people misuse them? No, that logic can fuck off.



You know you can just change the region/create an account set to another region and download a free game/demo from that region, since the switch is region free? A friend from Russia is doing just that, it's just more annoying to add money to your account in that situation to actually buy full games, but bought games aren't required for homebrew.
This way you get access to the full memory, without gamecard access, and without doing ban worthy stuff, that's not supported by the cfw developers, and without the need to setup an emunand.

Also just because there are small differences between the formats, doesn't mean they aren't interchangeable while using the legal homebrew sdk that's build for just that format. Not sure if there is even a real reason to use nsp/xci as output for homebrew, besides removing homebrew only users from your userbase.
Most homebrre forwarder nsps also don't really work differently from the normal homebrew launcher that's started via holding R, they just include everything to setup the environment inside their nca file and then boot the homebrew nro.

Also it's not as black and white with the legality of signature patches, in some regions just circumventing a copy protection can be problematic, and removing the signature checks is just that, without adding real be if it's in terms of code execution.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Aug 4, 2022)

RednaxelaNnamtra said:


> Also just because there are small differences between the formats, doesn't mean they aren't interchangeable while using the legal homebrew sdk that's build for just that format. Not sure if there is even a real reason to use nsp/xci as output for homebrew, besides removing homebrew only users from your userbase.
> Most homebrre forwarder nsps also don't really work differently from the normal homebrew launcher that's started via holding R, they just include everything to setup the environment inside their nca file and then boot the homebrew nro.


The DKP toolchain is capable of compiling to an NSO file out of the box as long as you set up your makefile correctly, then you can use hactool to package homebrew as a 100% legal NSP file. There are legitimate reasons to want to do it, as an example, although it's not an issue now, it used to the case that NRO files couldn't launch the web applet because even if they packaged the whitelist in to RomFS Horizon would just use the URL whitelist from the base title. This was worked around using htmlmitm. SX Save Manager used to be distributed as an NSP file because SXOS was using an older version of Atmosphere and trying to launch the web applet to log in to the cloud save service would cause it to crash if it was running in title override mode.
This is still the case, you just don't notice it since Atmosphere forces all titles to use a whitelist from the SD Card instead of RomFS. Again, there are legitimate reasons to want to use a NSP file for homebrew instead of an NRO.

Edit: Even Atmosphere uses an NSP file for the HB Loader. Of course it's a system module NSP and not an installable NSP but it is still the same file format. There is nothing inherently illegal about NSP files.


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Aug 4, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> The DKP toolchain is capable of compiling to an NSO file out of the box as long as you set up your makefile correctly, then you can use hactool to package homebrew as a 100% legal NSP file. There are legitimate reasons to want to do it, as an example, although it's not an issue now, it used to the case that NRO files couldn't launch the web applet because even if they packaged the whitelist in to RomFS Horizon would just use the URL whitelist from the base title. This was worked around using htmlmitm. SX Save Manager used to be distributed as an NSP file because SXOS was using an older version of Atmosphere and trying to launch the web applet to log in to the cloud save service would cause it to crash if it was running in title override mode.
> This is still the case, you just don't notice it since Atmosphere forces all titles to use a whitelist from the SD Card instead of RomFS. Again, there are legitimate reasons to want to use a NSP file for homebrew instead of an NRO.


The 100% legal nsp is still an instant ban when going online while having them installed or in your play history, so if you only target it, you still exclude all cfw users with a simpel stock atmosphere homebrew only setup, while also removing every possibility to get support from the atmosphere team for problems.

And you said it yourself, the examples you used are now handled propperly, and nsps where only needed as a workaround for something missing in the default homebrew enviroment.
If there is a valid need for something, atmosphere normally adds fixes or workarounds for it, so talking to the atmosphere team is probably a better solution then using nsps, if you happen to stumble over one of the very few edge cases, that don't work out of the box.


----------



## TotalJustice (Aug 4, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ooooh a direct homebrew app for generating the sigpatches on-console?
> Man that sounds like the most all-caps fuck you to Nintendo I've ever heard!
> 
> Running an app on Homebrew Launcher that automatically checks package3 and the firmware files to automatically generate the required IPS in the right path and add the changes to the patches.ini would be an absolute pipe dream of an accomplishment, hands down.


Can be a sysmod fwiw


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2022)

TotalJustice said:


> Can be a sysmod fwiw


I think your avatar represents how people feel with Nintendo going after your github, when the information is out there.  haha


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 4, 2022)

TotalJustice said:


> Can be a sysmod fwiw



Would the cherry on top of N's nonsense.
Would be lovely if it becomes a sysmod haha


----------



## masagrator (Aug 4, 2022)

TotalJustice said:


> Can be a sysmod fwiw


Yeah, but then deal with tones of people why it doesn't work for them. With homebrew you have many ways to apply user friendly prompts about issues, not happening with sysmodule.

Anybody willing to write such sysmodule would need to deal with such pain.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Aug 4, 2022)

RednaxelaNnamtra said:


> The 100% legal nsp is still an instant ban when going online while having them installed or in your play history, so if you only target it, you still exclude all cfw users with a simpel stock atmosphere homebrew only setup, while also removing every possibility to get support from the atmosphere team for problems.
> 
> And you said it yourself, the examples you used are now handled propperly, and nsps where only needed as a workaround for something missing in the default homebrew enviroment.
> If there is a valid need for something, atmosphere normally adds fixes or workarounds for it, so talking to the atmosphere team is probably a better solution then using nsps, if you happen to stumble over one of the very few edge cases, that don't work out of the box.


Quite frankly I don't give two shits if I'm excluding people who only have a simple homebrew setup. I write homebrew for fun. Fwiw though I think it is a small minority of people who actually use CFW online.

A lot of people (me and Justice included) have had not great experiences dealing with the Atmosphere dev team. I'd rather use work arounds for edge cases than deal with them. I know this isn't an uncommon opinion among other developers. I'm sure they're perfectly nice people and I'm thankful for their work but I'd rather just take the easy route.

When you get to the root of it the patches were legal so Nintendo's take down was illegal. They're constantly pulling bullshit like this with fan projects and I don't understand why people are arguing in their favor.


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Aug 5, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Quite frankly I don't give two shits if I'm excluding people who only have a simple homebrew setup. I write homebrew for fun. Fwiw though I think it is a small minority of people who actually use CFW online.
> 
> A lot of people (me and Justice included) have had not great experiences dealing with the Atmosphere dev team. I'd rather use work arounds for edge cases than deal with them. I know this isn't an uncommon opinion among other developers. I'm sure they're perfectly nice people and I'm thankful for their work but I'd rather just take the easy route.
> 
> When you get to the root of it the patches were legal so Nintendo's take down was illegal. They're constantly pulling bullshit like this with fan projects and I don't understand why people are arguing in their favor.


With most guides showing people how to setup cfw only with offline emunand, yeah, that's probably a minority of users. Still I would guess that there is a bigger percentage part of users who know what they are actually doing in that part of the community, just because it's not what the guides show people. 

When talking about the legality of the patches, it's not as cut and dry though. 
Like I already mentioned, just circumventing copy protection can be illegal in some countries, and the patches do just that, and nothing else. 
It's one of the reasons why atmosphere keeps them intact, to stay more on the legal side of the gray area it operates on. 
And for the Fan projects, companies need to enforce their trademaks, or they could loose them, so they make sure to rather stay safe, then to lat that happen. 

I still find it dumb to ignore the original target environment of the homebrew sdk and just release a nsp version, especially since you weren't even able to give me a more recent edge case that's not fixed yet, but in the end that's the developers decision, and not mine.

Btw, this doesn't mean I like how Nintendo handles things, and that there are no better ways to tackle these problems. For example valve shows that it's possible to have a more open approach to handle ips. 
It's also already shown that piracy is not as evil as companies always think it is .


----------



## Lather (Aug 5, 2022)

FK nintendo


----------



## djwarcr (Aug 6, 2022)

TotalJustice said:


> Can be a sysmod fwiw


Just to inform you, theres a bug with your latest sigpatches affecting calling someone in ACNH, it crashes the switch


----------



## Paco46 (Aug 7, 2022)

djwarcr said:


> Just to inform you, theres a bug with your latest sigpatches affecting calling someone in ACNH, it crashes the switch


Is this in regards to 14.1.2 patches?


----------



## djwarcr (Aug 8, 2022)

Paco46 said:


> Is this in regards to 14.1.2 patches?



Yes and atmos 1.3.2, why?


----------



## urherenow (Aug 22, 2022)

ummm... I just got home Friday from being out to sea. Just now updated my switch, saw the dmca, searched "sigpatches" here, put an .nro file on my switch, and generated my sigpatches myself using the .nro file. Dunno what the fuss is all about...


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Aug 22, 2022)

urherenow said:


> ummm... I just got home Friday from being out to sea. Just now updated my switch, saw the dmca, searched "sigpatches" here, put an .nro file on my switch, and generated my sigpatches myself using the .nro file. Dunno what the fuss is all about...


Got a link to the thread / nro


----------



## urherenow (Aug 23, 2022)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> Got a link to the thread / nro


The thread has already been linked in this thread. You just have to actually read the thread. The NRO is not on the first page... perhaps start from the end and move backwards...

Windows tool: https://gbatemp.net/threads/info-on-sha-256-hashes-on-fs-patches.581550/post-9917817

NRO:  https://gbatemp.net/threads/info-on-sha-256-hashes-on-fs-patches.581550/post-9913800

Not sure if the NRO keeps getting updated on the same old post or not, but I Can confirm it worked for me on the latest firmware, and with a self-compiled hekate and Atmosphere...


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 7, 2022)

need help here I just update my switch to 15.0.1 and update with atmosphere and hekate 1.4.0 and 5.9.0


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 7, 2022)

FanNintendo said:


> need help here I just update my switch to 15.0.1 and update with atmosphere and hekate 1.4.0 and 5.9.0


Ask here > https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-noob-paradise-ask-questions-here.488277/unread


----------



## dh3lix-pooch (Dec 8, 2022)

streisand effect please.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 8, 2022)

So now what's the best place to get them?


----------



## Reploid (Dec 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> So now what's the best place to get them?


u can make your own


----------



## Jayro (Dec 8, 2022)

Reploid said:


> u can make your own


Besides that.


----------



## Reploid (Dec 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Besides that.


some warez sites have em as well, no links, you understand


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 8, 2022)

Jayro said:


> So now what's the best place to get them?


Up-to-date sigpatches can be found here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/sigpatches-for-atmosphere-hekate-fss0-fusee-package3.571543/


----------



## Jayro (Dec 8, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Up-to-date sigpatches can be found here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/sigpatches-for-atmosphere-hekate-fss0-fusee-package3.571543/


Thank you.


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 8, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Ask here > https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-noob-paradise-ask-questions-here.488277/unread


Thank you for direct me to the right dept for the help and your quick respond.


----------

